# Dedicated to our Father | M.A Jinnah



## DESERT FIGHTER

Rare Multimedia reguarding FATHER OF THE NATION THE GREAT QUAID E AZAM MUHAMMAD ALI JINNAH

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
9 | Love Love:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat

I love this picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Slav Defence

Written by:slav defence

The Mughal ruled for three centuries and their impact was global.they were super power of their age.
The very word 'Mughal' is now used in english for someone very powerful.Muslim culture was rich and recognizable. They made buildings like Taj Mehal,one of the wonders of the world.
It was the great time for muslims,Tolerence of art and culture,man and women both could read and right.
But when in 1987 when the uprisings in Dehli against the British failed,the Muslims clearly lost their remaning rule.They lost their social status,everything they owned.
At this critical hour,Maulana Muhammad Ali and Maulana Shaulkat Ali Jauher,legends,thinker of the nation like Dr.Allama Iqbal wake up the sleepy spirit of Muslims and under the leader ship of Mr.Jinnah,we achieved our goal.
Pakistan is our dearest homeland,as Pakistani we are facing a lot of challenges that is: poverty,terrorism,corruption etc
Inshallah if we have our faith on ALLAH,then we will successfully overcome our issues by resolving our problems with great sincerity and dedication

*I dedicate this Thread to Mr.Jinnah.....Evreything about Mr.Jinnah will be discussed here,what he likes,what he dislikes.How he worked.Please co-operate with me and avoid derailing this thread.

Regards,
Slav defence

*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Slav Defence

*



The Quid e Azam and Gandhi talking to pressmen in 1944

Click to expand...

*The British had been watching with anxiety the progress of the Gandhi-Jinnah talks and were making plans to meet the situation if the Congress and the League arrived at an agreement. The failure of these talks spurred the Viceroy to make renewed efforts to break the political deadlock in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Slav Defence

> *Rare photos of Mr.Jinnah with his pets.*










> *Muhammad Ali Jinnah, far right, at the 1947 partition conference*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Slav Defence

> *Muhammad Ali Jinnah Quaid e Azam in a good mood with Liaqat Ali Khan and Abdul Rab Nishtar*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Axis Of Logic

The eminent British historian, H.V Hodson, while describing the personality of Quaid-i-Azam in his book, The Great Divide said , Of all the personalities in the great drama of Indias rebirth to independence, Mohammad Ali Jinnah was at once was the most enigmatic and the most important -it is barely conceivable -that a new nation State of Pakistan would have been created, but for the personality and leadership of one man, Mr. Jinnah. Indeed, Mr Jinnah, was as great as a lawyer, once great as a Congressman, great as a leader of Muslims, great as a world politician and diplomat, and greatest of all as a man of action. His sudden death, soon after Pakistan came into being, indeed, was a great loss to Pakistan, while the world lost a greatest statesman.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Slav Defence

> *Quaid-e-Azam M.A. Jinnah launches an industrial concern in Karachi, 1948*





Danish_Mir said:


> The eminent British historian, H.V Hodson, while describing the personality of Quaid-i-Azam in his book, &#8216;The Great Divide&#8217; said , &#8220;Of all the personalities in the great drama of India&#8217;s rebirth to independence, Mohammad Ali Jinnah was at once was the most enigmatic and the most important &#8212;-it is barely conceivable &#8212;-that a new nation State of Pakistan would have been created, but for the personality and leadership of one man, Mr. Jinnah.&#8221; Indeed, Mr Jinnah, &#8220;was as great as a lawyer, once great as a Congressman, great as a leader of Muslims, great as a world politician and diplomat, and greatest of all as a man of action.&#8221; His sudden death, soon after Pakistan came into being, indeed, was a great loss to Pakistan, while the world lost a greatest statesman.



Excellent post..Mr.Jinnah forbid his doctor to reveal news about his health condition,because he was well aware of consequences the Muslims of sub-continent may face.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Slav Defence

*Mr.Jinnah with his sister and Mr.Khan*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Slav Defence

> *As a gesture of goodwill, tribal leaders presenting a goat to the Quaid*










> *Quaid-e-Azam is addressing Tribals*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Slav Defence

> *Quaid-e-Azam at the Afgan Border (1935)*










> *Quaid-e-Azam receiving a rifle from a tribal chief*










> *As a gesture of goodwill, tribal leaders presenting a goat to the Quaid*


 @Hyperion @DESERT FIGHTER @Pakone...Pakistan is for everyone....here are some pictures especially uploaded for KPK and Pashtoons and people of tribal areas to remind them that Pakistan is for everyone..

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jazzbot

Nice thread buddy, keep em coming...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

vK_man said:


> Jinnah was nothing but a thug who was responsible for genocide of hundreds of thousands of hindus and sikhs in Pakistan during Partition.
> 
> He can only be compared to murderous people like Narendar Modi,Indira Gandhi,Zia-ul-Haq,Bal Thackeray,Hitler,Bush,Omar Bashir,Saudi Kings,Saddam Hussein etc.


:omgh aha:


----------



## Slav Defence

Jazzbot said:


> Nice thread buddy, keep em coming...



Thank you very much jazzbot for appreciation I will keep on posting....



vK_man said:


> Jinnah was nothing but a thug who was responsible for genocide of hundreds of thousands of hindus and sikhs in Pakistan during Partition.
> 
> He can only be compared to murderous people like Narendar Modi,Indira Gandhi,Zia-ul-Haq,Bal Thackeray,Hitler,Bush,Omar Bashir,Saudi Kings,Saddam Hussein etc.



I have not started this thread to read your low-class comments.I can speak up a lot against Mr.Nehru..but I am not uncivilized like you nor I want to stoop your level. I've posted your report. @WebMaster @Aeronaut @Awesome @nuclearpak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

vK_man said:


> You are welcome to speak out against Nehru also.Nehru was also a scheming leacherous fellow and a backstabbing thug. Are you happy now? I will speak out even more harshly about nehru than you could ever imagine,
> useless fellow.But jinnah was nothing but a murderous thug,snake oil salesman .



I don't know what is your problem? But I ask you to leave--

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.harris

http://www.theliberal.co.uk/images/issue13/Jinnah.jpg






@Slav Defence what do you think about this picture bro

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jazzbot

@Devil Soul and @Slav Defence guys, since vK_man's first post in this thread has been already removed, now please edit your posts and remove that post as you both quoted that post in your replies. That post is an insult to Quid so plz remove it from you quoted replies. Thanks..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slav Defence

M.harris said:


> http://www.theliberal.co.uk/images/issue13/Jinnah.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Slav Defence what do you think about this picture bro



This picture illustrates:
1)three lions 
2)Mr Jinnah
...
Mr. Jinnah directing his nation towards success against Britishers and Hindus?



Jazzbot said:


> @Devil Soul and @Slav Defence guys, since vK_man's first post in this thread has been already removed, now please edit your posts and remove that post as you both quoted that post in your replies. That post is an insult to Quid so plz remove it from you quoted replies. Thanks..



Thanks jazzbot for showing your patience..i will.... @Aeronaut post no 16 and 19 too

Allama Shabbir Ahmed Usmani quoted the Quaid-i-Azam as saying:

&#8220;One evening, I was strolling in the lawn of my house in London when I smelt a unique fragrance. First I thought it was temporary phenomenon but the fragrance continued to prevail in the air. I could not understand as to what was the source of that fragrance. I decided to go to sleep. I could not sleep for quite some time. During sleep I saw a holy personality in my dream. The holy personality addressed me: &#8216;I am Prophet Mohammad (PBUH). I order you to go to India and lead the Muslims to their destiny. After the dream I awoke and started preparation for my return journey to India&#8217;.

- See more 

http://jinnah.pk/2011/06/14/holy-prophet-pbuh-in-dream-asked-jinnah-to-lead-muslims/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

> *Quaid-i-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah with Ayub Khan ex president pakistan and field marshal the one in the center*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

*



Mr.Jinnah with Gandhi

Click to expand...

*





*



Another Photo of Mr.Jinnah with his pets

Click to expand...

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

> *Guess who is he??Mr.Jinnah lying on a bench*










> *Quaid-e-Azam M.A. Jinnah at Mian Bashir Ahmed's residence, Lahore 1940*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

My fav pic of him















he had grt personality

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Slav Defence

Marshmallow said:


> My fav pic of him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he had grt personality



yeah..Ilike this one 2 but I also liked the pic of Mr.jinnah which I have uploaded on my post no #27 jinnah lying on bench

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Slav Defence said:


> yeah..Ilike this one 2 but I also liked the pic of Mr.jinnah which I have uploaded on my post no #27 jinnah lying on bench



yes he wz very much gud lookin than u


 jk

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Marshmallow

@Slav Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Slav Defence

Marshmallow said:


> @Slav Defence



Mr.Jinnah's lived like a true Muslim,shame on our corrupted politicians,I wonder that how they will face our great forefathers like Mr.Jinnah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Slav Defence

Marshmallow said:


>



but in Pakistan today even polio workers are murdered by TTP just because they think that getting polio vaccination is contrary to Islam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slav Defence

> *Guard of Honour being presented to the Quaid-e-Azam
> *








*Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah (Urdu speech)
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slav Defence

> A very rare video of Founder of Pakistan Quaid-e-Azam by BBC







 @Mani2020 @A.Rafay @Jazzbot @nuclearpak @Aeronaut @Windjammer @Marshmallow @Hermione G @balixd and others...this is very rare video....

*



Quaid-e-Azam offering Eid Prayer


Click to expand...

*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

http://www.defence.pk/forums/genera...nation-great-quaid-e-azam-muhammad-ali-j.html


Mods should join it with my previous thread..


----------



## Windjammer

*A Street In Saudi Arabia.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Marshmallow

Slav Defence said:


> but in Pakistan today even polio workers are murdered by TTP just because they think that getting polio vaccination is contrary to Islam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Slav Defence

@PWFI @air marshal @Areesh @alibaz @airmarshal @ButterCup @Albatross @ajpirzada @A1Kaid @A.Rafay @Abu Zolfiqar @WebMaster @nuclearpak @Zakii @Oscar @Rafael @Neptune @mafiya @wasm95 @Secur @Mani2020 @Umair Nawaz @Khalidr @Yzd Khalifa @Marshmallow @Talon @SHAMK9 @truthseer @Sedqal @Windjammer @Zarvan @Tameem @Stealth @TheOccupiedKashmir @slapshot @Thorough Pro @salman77 @W.11 @Tiger Awan @uzair ramay @yesboss @Saifullah Sani @SEAL @Super Falcon @tarrar @somebozo @Syed Naved @Tayyab1796 @WAQAS119 @Shiji @Spring Onion @v9s @RAMPAGE @RescueRanger @RazorMC @RuheTag @runa moosani @S.U.R.B. @rustam90789 @RangerPK [MENTION=138972]qamar1990 @Rajput_Pakistani @Rusty @pkuser @muse @Pboy @p(-)0ENiX @pak-marine @pkuser2k12 @notorious_eagle @Gentelman @niaz @pakistanitarzan @Peaceful Civilian @Pakistanisage @Pak-one @Not Sure @Pakistani Exile @Pak123 @Leader @Last Hope @Luftwaffe @LoveIcon @Mirzay @mikkix @Major Sam @MastanKhan @mr42O @Mav3rick @Musalman @Malik Abdullah @laiqs@mi @laghari @M-48 @Malik Usman @Jungibaaz @Jazzbot @Irfan Baloch @JonAsad @Karachiite @K-Xeroid @jehanzeb @L@eeq @Jaanbaz n @Icewolf @HRK @Hyperion @Hermione G @haviZsultan @ice_man @IceCold @Haseebullah @Gentelman @hasnain0099 @Fracker @genmirajborgza786 @Ghareeb_Da_Baal @ghazaliy2k @ghilzai @HassanMir @Jessica_L @Elmo @Devil Soul @Developereo @darkinsky @dexter @Fasih Khan @Evil Flare @DESERT FIGHTER @fawwaxs @fatman17 @FaujHistorian @farhan_9909 @Awesome @Aeronaut @BDforever @balixd @al-Hasani @HRK @chauvunist @CENTCOM @Devil Soul @AstanoshKhan @cb4 @asad71 @Cheetah786 @batmannow @baqai @babajees @BATMAN @Chak Bamu @AUz @Aeronaut @Alpha1 @Armstrong @Argus Panoptes@Rostam @Arabian Legend @CENTCOM @jhungary @Sher Malang @Abii @BLACKEAGLE @Hazzy997 @MooshMoosh @Al-Shaw @Neptune

Reactions: Like Like:
36


----------



## Spring Onion

The handosme, most sophisticated man he was.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Jinnah or &#1580;&#1606;&#1575;&#1581; is an eternal legend. 


Windjammer said:


> *A Street In Saudi Arabia.
> *

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Bang Galore

Spring Onion said:


> The handosme, most sophisticated man he was.




That would be a complement only to his descendants, the Wadias of Mumbai.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Spring Onion said:


> The handosme, most sophisticated man he was.



I couldn't agree more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Bang Galore said:


> That would be a complement only to his descendants, the Wadias of Mumbai.



 well dont know if they were as sophisticated as he was. 

But it remains the FACT that Jinnah was elegant and sophisticated along with all other great traits he had.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

Spring Onion said:


> The handosme, most sophisticated man he was.



He worked with sincerity,dedication and honor,and today if his soul find out that how people of Pakistan are argueing that Mr.Jinnah was sunni or Agha khani rather then how he worked,and sorted out solutions,he will be disappointed a lot!
While people questioning about Mr.Jinnah's religion are ignoring his answer which he had already given while addressing to public and he quoted such hecklers most specifically who aimed to dispute his meeting..he said:

"*What type of muslim was Holy Prophet Muhammad (P.B.U.H.)?was he sunni?was he shia?
*

then he himself replied:

"*He was neither sunni nor shia but simple muslim*"

"_*I am also neither sunni nor shia but simple muslim,If people of Pakistan united with sincerity and dedication,then moon of Pakistan will rise Inshallah*_"



@RescueRanger @Last Hope 

@balixd your comments will be appreciated,what do you think?



Yzd Khalifa said:


> Jinnah or &#1580;&#1606;&#1575;&#1581; is an eternal legend.



that is why I love saudis...

I wonder that how are we gonna face such leader on resurrection day

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RescueRanger

Slav Defence said:


> He worked with sincerity,dedication and honor,and today if his soul find out that how people of Pakistan are argueing that Mr.Jinnah was sunni or Agha khani rather then how he worked,and sorted out solutions,he will be hurt a lot!
> While people questioned about Mr.Jinnah's religion ignored his answer which he had already giving while addressing to public and such hecklers most specifically who aimed to dispute his meeting..he said:
> 
> "What type of muslim was Holy Prophet Muhammad (P.B.U.H.)?was he sunni?was hes shia?
> then he himself replied:
> 
> "He was neither sunni nor shia but simple muslim"
> 
> "I am also neither sunni nor shia but simple muslim,If people of Pakistan united with sincerity and dedication,then moon of Pakistan will rise Inshallah"
> @RescueRanger,your comments will be appreciated,what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> that is why I love saudis...
> 
> I wonder that how are we gonna face such leader on resurrection day



Spot on sir, spot on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

RescueRanger said:


> Spot on sir, spot on.



Thank you sir,thank you,for motivating me more....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sedqal

Great thread guys - I'm off for an evening stroll in the nearby park and will add some stuff once I return - Ciao

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Thanks  we love  too

Yesterday, the Saudi Ambassador to Pakistan congratulated you guys on your independence day.


Slav Defence said:


> that is why I love saudis...
> 
> I wonder that how are we gonna face such leader on resurrection day





Sedqal said:


> Great thread guys - I'm off for an evening stroll in the nearby park and will add some stuff once I return - Ciao


Man, Malaysia is so green!
Have a nice stroll!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## runa moosani

Nobody can replace him,what a great leader and person and obviously a true muslim.

Salute to Father of nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Thanks  we love  too
> 
> Yesterday, the Saudi Ambassador to Pakistan congratulated you guys on your dependence day.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, Malaysia is so green!
> Have a nice stroll!


we congratulate him too.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Spring Onion said:


> well dont know if they were as sophisticated as he was.















_*Jinnah great grandchildren,great-great grandchildren with grand & great-grand daughters-in-law*_






_*Jinnah's grandson*_


----------



## p(-)0ENiX

*Below are some great sayings of Muhammad Ali Jinnah (Quaid-e-Azam) & I am in complete agreement with all of them.* 



> *That freedom can never be attained by a nation without suffering and sacrifice* has been amply borne out by the recent tragic happenings in this subcontinent. *We are in the midst of unparalleled difficulties and untold sufferings; we have been through dark days of apprehension and anguish; but I can say with confidence that with courage and self-reliance and by the Grace of God we shall emerge triumphant.*





> With faith, discipline and selfless devotion to duty, there is nothing worthwhile that you cannot achieve.





> *No nation can rise to the height of glory unless your women are side by side with you.*





> *I have always maintained that no nation can ever be worthy of its existence that cannot take its women along with the men.* No struggle can ever succeed without women participating side by side with men. *There are two powers in the world; one is the sword and the other is the pen. There is a great competition and rivalry between the two. There is a third power stronger than both, that of the women.*





> Our object should be peace within, and peace without. *We want to live peacefully and maintain cordial friendly relations with our immediate neighbors and with the world at large.*





> Failure is a word unknown to me.





> My message to you all is of hope, courage and confidence. Let us mobilize all our resources in a systematic and organized way and tackle the grave issues that confront us with grim determination and discipline worthy of a great nation.





> Expect the best, Prepare for the worst.





> There is no power on Earth that can undo Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muse

*Stop distorting Jinnahs words*
By A H Nayyar
Published: August 13, 2013


The writer retired as a professor from Quaid-e-Azam University, Islamabad

*It is a sad statement about Pakistan that 67 years after its founding, our education system and public culture continue to distort key ideas enunciated by Mohammad Ali Jinnah to govern the country. To make matters worse, even his words end up being mutilated.*

*In his landmark speech to the first Constituent Assembly on August 11, 1947, Jinnah laid out what he saw as the principles for a future constitution for Pakistan. The speech tackled the relationship between religion and the state*. *This has proved to be more controversial than he could ever have imagined. It has been subjected to distortion and censorship over the years and his words are once again under attack.*

In perhaps, the most significant part of his address to the Constituent Assembly Jinnah said:

_*You are free; you are free to go to your temples, you are free to go to your mosques or to any other place of worship in this state of Pakistan. You may belong to any religion or caste or creed, that has nothing to do with the business of the state.  We are starting with this fundamental principle that we are all citizens, and equal citizens, of one state.*_

*It is clear from these words that the Quaid saw Pakistan as a state in which there would be a separation between state and religion and that Pakistan would be a country in which people of all faiths are equal citizens. There was to be no distinction between a Muslim and a non-Muslim in terms of rights, privileges and responsibilities.
*
*There was an attempt to censor and then suppress the Quaids words from the very beginning. The August 11 speech was not discussed in public for decades. The founders vision was rediscovered in the 1980s when it was used to resist General Ziaul Haqs attempt at turning Pakistan into a theocracy. Having failed to suppress Jinnahs statements, today the supporters of theocracy in Pakistan are trying to distort them.* T*he new assault on the Quaids vision is evident in the revised national curriculum of 2006. The national curriculum says one of the things teachers and textbooks must do is help children learn the role of minorities in Pakistan with specific reference to Quaid-e-Azams speech of August 11, 1947, defining their status. By focusing on role and status of religious minorities, the national curriculum rightly points students to the issue of religious equality. However, it misses out completely on requiring children to understand Jinnahs statement in support of separating religion and state. This does a great disservice to Jinnahs vision of a proper relationship between religion, state and citizens.*

*The new curriculum opens the door for public school textbook writers to misinterpret the Quaids vision and words. The words of his speech are being edited with abandon. In the English edition of the Pakistan Studies textbooks of Balochistan, his August 11 speech is reprinted in quotation marks as:*

*You are free, whether you want to go to temples, mosques or other places of worship, you are absolutely free. Whatever your religion or caste may be, the affairs of the state shall not be affected. We are heading forward with the basic principle that we are equal citizens of one state. I believe we must adhere to this principle, and you shall see that that there would be no discrimination between the Hindus and the Muslims in terms of equal political rights*.

*It is amazing that such a mutilation of Jinnahs words can be printed in quotation marks. The reader may think at first sight that such a small change is not a big issue. But small changes can have long-lasting and important consequences. An entire generation of Pakistanis is familiar with the slogan Faith, Unity and Discipline that is attributed to Jinnah. This is, in fact, a distortion of his original words. The actual words of the Quaid were Unity, Faith and Discipline and were intended as a political slogan. The order was changed in the 1980s to give ideological support to the Islamist military dictatorship of General Zia. *T*he change in order of the words was accompanied by a change in the meaning of the word faith. In the original meaning, the word faith was meant as faith in oneself, or self-esteem. Hence, the Urdu translation of this word until 1980 was Yaqeen-e-Mohkam (a firm belief in oneself). Under General Zia, and ever since, faith has been translated as iman (religious belief).*

*Can we, as a nation, be at least honest with the founder of the nation? People should be free to disagree with his words, but we should all know and agree on what his words were*.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sedqal

Gentleman Par Excellence:















Democracy is in the blood of Musalmans, who look upon complete equality of manhood [mankind][and] believe in fraternity, equality and liberty Muhammad Ali Jinnah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muse

Sedqal said:


> Gentleman Par Excellence:
> 
> 
> &#8220;Democracy is in the blood of Musalmans, who look upon complete equality of manhood [mankind]&#8230;[and] believe in fraternity, equality and liberty&#8221; Muhammad Ali Jinnah



Certain kinds of Muslims, perhaps


----------



## Sedqal

muse said:


> Certain kinds of Muslims, perhaps



All kinds muse jee, equality of mankind. You seem more gloomy (then usual) today, what gives?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

Windjammer said:


> *A Street In Saudi Arabia.
> *




As per below links there is a street Mohammad Ali Jinnah Street in Jordan. @BLACKEAGLE can you confirm?

Mohammad Ali Jinnah Road in the Abdoun area near the Fifth Circle

Mohammad Ali Jinnah Street

http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=31.958666&lon=35.878956&z=14&m=b&search=محمد علي جناح

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muse

Sedqal said:


> All kinds muse jee, equality of mankind. You seem more gloomy (then usual) today, what gives?



See the article about how Jinnah's words are still being distorted -- Musalman today is lost, confused about what being Muslim means and that nothing to celebrate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Don't worry guys Jinah knew we wouldn't become nation soon some one told him why are you wasting time they would not become a nation in next 50 years he replied no in 100 years so he already knew what he was doing @Aeronaut @Slav Defence @Leader @Oscar @WebMaster


----------



## Sedqal

muse said:


> See the article about how Jinnah's words are still being distorted -- Musalman today is lost, confused about what being Muslim means and that nothing to celebrate.



Jinnah was distorted by both liberals (who never mention the Islamic references in his speeches) and conservatives (who hide anything which remotely sounds secular) BUT today's generation is finally looking beyond these distortions. The fact that Jinnah is remembered today by almost all segments of society is no mean achievement in itself. 

There will always be something to celebrate muse jee, look at the bright side. A democratic govt (as corrupt as it may be) gave way to another democratic govt. There is a consensus today in public that extremism must be curtailed. Things are improving


----------



## Leader

Zarvan said:


> Don't worry guys Jinah knew we wouldn't become nation soon some one told him why are you wasting time they would not become a nation in next 50 years he replied no in 100 years so he already knew what he was doing @Aeronaut @Slav Defence @Leader @Oscar @WebMaster



Jinnah was no prophet, he was visionary, made an intelligent guess, thats all he could make, if we didnt work out on our education system, nothing will change even in 200 years !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Zarvan said:


> Don't worry guys Jinah knew we wouldn't become nation soon some one told him why are you wasting time they would not become a nation in next 50 years he replied no in 100 years so he already knew what he was doing @Aeronaut @Slav Defence @Leader @Oscar @WebMaster



We are not ready to forget our differences,we are not avoiding our own blunders and pointing out our figures at others...It is not about getting a piece of land but a place where we can work with peace and harmony.
How pathetic of us that our regime don't even have a team of proper think-tanks and policy makers,we are working in pathetic manner since 1947 which can be reflected easily today,seeing our current geographical,political condition in the sight of world.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Al Bhatti said:


> As per below links there is a street Mohammad Ali Jinnah Street in Jordan. @BLACKEAGLE can you confirm?
> 
> Mohammad Ali Jinnah Road in the Abdoun area near the Fifth Circle
> 
> Mohammad Ali Jinnah Street
> 
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!



Yes, it is located in the finest area in Jordan which is Abdoun by the 5th cycle:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## darkinsky

Sedqal said:


> [/CENTER]



nice pose .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

@Major Sam Happy Independence day to you,sorry I can't open previous posts in which you have mentioned me because of some error in pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

Slav Defence said:


> @Major Sam Happy Independence day to you,sorry I can't open previous posts in which you have mentioned me because of some error in pdf



no problem sir. you wished me thats my honour  stay happy !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Major Sam said:


> no problem sir. you wished me thats my honour  stay happy !



sor? 
na na I am slav defence..
Thank you my friend,best regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Thanks  we love  too
> 
> Yesterday, the Saudi Ambassador to Pakistan congratulated you guys on your* dependence* day.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, Malaysia is so green!
> Have a nice stroll!



u mean independence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

​


wasm95 said:


> u mean independence



Dependence on Saudia and vice versa  

JK..


----------



## Major Sam

Slav Defence said:


> sor?
> na na I am slav defence..
> Thank you my friend,best regards.



read again   it wasn't intentional but may be naturally

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

i love this picture

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. Strangelove



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## krash

I've got two incidents from Mr. Jinnah's personal life that I've always admired.


1) The Royal Highness of Britain had decided to confer the knighthood on Mr. Jinnah. When the royal emissary arrived at Mr. Jinnah's house he was greeted to "I have lived as plain Mr. Jinnah and I hope to die as plain Mr. Jinnah".


2) When young Mr. Jinnah booked the most expensive suite in one of the most expensive hotels in London (I'm forgetting the name). He was taken to his suite and as is customary one of the chaps from the administration started giving him the tour. The chap said that Mr. Jinnah would be pleased to know that His Royal highness X (forgetting the name) of country-Y (forgetting the name) regularly stays in this suite. Mr. Jinnah later on while handing the tip to the man casually stated, "Next time His Royal Highness X comes to stay here, tell him that Mr. Jinnah once stayed here". 

Mr. Jinnah wasn't just a great leader or very handsome or very honest or a great politician, the most important thing that needs to be realized about the man is his character, his absolutely unwavering, uncompromising, incorruptible, staunch, steadfast and pure character. This is what Mr. Jinnah was really made of and this is what lead to everything that he did, everything that he said and everything that he achieved.


Below is Sir. Christopher Lee talking about Mr. Jinnah and his own role in Jinnah the movie. 

Christopher Lee on Founder and Father of Pakistan ( Quaid-e-Azam ) - YouTube

Saruman couldn't help but be impressed by the man.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jhungary

@Slav Defence

The professor in my history class alway say this
"The legacy of men should not be judged by what he did, but what he left behind"

A great man with great vision, lived a full life (I supposed) and have literal done what he envisioned to achieve, still, no one lived forever, I guess the only solace of his death is that he can die in his own home and his own land

Not to offend, but the day he died is the same day the World Trade Center felt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

jhungary said:


> @Slav Defence
> 
> The professor in my history class alway say this
> "The legacy of men should not be judged by what he did, but what he left behind"
> 
> A great man with great vision, lived a full life (I supposed) and have literal done what he envisioned to achieve, still, no one lived forever, I guess the only solace of his death is that he can die in his own home and his own land
> 
> Not to offend, but the day he died is the same day the *World Trade Center felt*.




I'm sure if he knew he would have postponed by a day or two.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Slav Defence

jhungary said:


> @Slav Defence
> 
> The professor in my history class alway say this
> "The legacy of men should not be judged by what he did, but what he left behind"
> 
> A great man with great vision, lived a full life (I supposed) and have literal done what he envisioned to achieve, still, no one lived forever, I guess the only solace of his death is that he can die in his own home and his own land
> 
> Not to offend, but the day he died is the same day the World Trade Center felt.



So you think that Pakistan has brought Jinx to US?
and I thought that Indians......
Very cute...

Best Regards,
Slav Defence


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Muhammad Ali Jinnah Street, Riyadh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

Arabian Legend said:


> Muhammad Ali Jinnah Street, Riyadh



A whole city [Faisalabad], A university, 2nd largest Mosque and an avenue in Islamabad is named after King Faisal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

Aeronaut said:


> A whole city [Faisalabad], A university, 2nd largest Mosque and an avenue in Islamabad is named after King Faisal.



May both souls rest in peace and may Allah SWT rewards both of them Jannat Al-Firdaos, Amen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aeronaut said:


> A whole city [Faisalabad], A university, 2nd largest Mosque and an avenue in Islamabad is named after King Faisal.



Alaka hum har aik k agai bich jatay haien... yehi hamari sub say bari ghalitye hai...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Alaka hum har aik k agai bich jatay haien... yehi hamari sub say bari ghalitye hai...



Faisal was a true friend, there is no second thought on that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aeronaut said:


> Faisal was a true friend, there is no second thought on that.



No doubt he was a great guy... but im just presenting my (general) opinion on the national trait of our nation...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cheetah786

What type of state did Jinnah have in mind? His address to the Constituent Assembly of Pakistan on 11 August, 1947 offers a perspective:

If you change your past and work together in a spirit that everyone of you, no matter what community he belongs, no matter, what relations he had with you in the past, no matter what is his colour, caste or creed, is first, second and last a citizen of this State with equal rights, privileges and obligations there will be no end to the progress you will make. You should begin to work in that spirit and in course of time all these angularities of the majority and minority communities, the Hindu community and the Muslim community because even as regards Muslims you have Pathans, Punjabis, Shias, Sunnis and so on and among the Hindus you have Brahmins, Vashnavas Khatris, also Bengalese, Madrasis, and so on – will vanish. Indeed if you ask me this has been the biggest hindrance in the way of India to attain freedom and independence and but for this we would have been free people long ago….. You are free to go to your temples, you are free to go to your mosques or to any other place or worship in this State of Pakistan. You may belong to any religion or caste or creed that has nothing to do with the business of the State. We are starting with the fundamental principle that we all are citizens and equal citizens of one State….8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Aeronaut said:


> A whole city [Faisalabad], A university, 2nd largest Mosque and an avenue in Islamabad is named after King Faisal.



Keep house of saud out, or you will be termed by cheeta786 a prince of same family.
Me being their (accused) family member has never dared to mention what you just did....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

If only but a fraction, sir.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

Quaid-e-Azam and Nawabzada Liaquat Ali Khan along with other Muslim League leaders arriving at the venue of the Pakistan Resolution Session at Lahore on March 23, 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muqeet Ahmed

Great Man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

................................................................................



............................................................


----------



## Mr.Nair

How many monuments did Jinnah have around the world?


----------



## Bossman

Mr.Nair said:


> How many monuments did Jinnah have around the world?


 Only one and it's called Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.................................................................................................................





Mr Jinnah and Miss Fatima jinnah with their friends in Bombay.......






Rare photo of the founder of Pakistan, Muhammad Ali Jinnah, shaking hands with future Baloch nationalist leader, Nawab Akbar Bugti, in Quetta, in 1948.


----------



## ghazi52

..............................................................................................................
Quaid e Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah's grave in Karachi 1950s.




..


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................................................................................
.PM Liaquat Ali Khan's grave, Karachi 1951

.



.......


----------



## Zibago

Musalmaan musibat sau ghabraya nahe karta
Muhammad Ali Jinnah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................................

*The Dakota Plane Carrying the Quaid Lands at Mauripur Air Base, Karachi on 7 Aug 1947. *Mauripur (Now known as PAF Base Masroor) has the distinction of welcoming the Quaid in August 1947 when he flew in the Viceroy’s DC-3 Dakota to take up his mantle as the Governor General of an independent Pakistan. People from all walks of life thronged to Mauripur to catch a glimpse of their leader. Photo by *Doc Kazi.
*




*Vikers Viking Aircraft Used by Quaid-e-Azam.* Viking 1B was manufactured by Vikers Armstrony of UK. This twin engine aircraft was first flown in August, 1946 and used by PAF in 1948. This Viking was in the personal use of Quaid-e-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah, till his death on 11 September, 1948; when he flew from Quetta to Mauripur (Now Masroor Air Base). This aircraft was retired in 1953 and preserved in the museum.




*Vikers Viking Aircraft Used by Quaid at PAF Museum, Karachi
*



.....


----------



## Muhammad Jabran

Jinnah Our Love


----------



## ghazi52

............................................................................


*Quaid’s First Wife: Emibai.* 

Mohammad Ali Jinnah’s marriage with Emibai took place in 1892. She was 14 and he was 16. Only Nikkah was solemnized and the rukhsati was to take place later on. Shortly after the marriage, Jinnah left for England. When he returned, his bride had died. She died in 1893. Struck by the tragedy, Jinnah didn’t marry for a long time.







*Quaid’s Second Wife: Rattenbai Petit.* 

In 1918, Mohammad Ali Jinnah married Ruttenbai Petit (who converted to Islam and changed her name to Maryam Jinnah), the daughter of a prominent Parsi banker Sir Dinshaw Petit. Maryam give birth to a baby Dina Jinnah. On her 18th birthday, she left her father’s mansion with two pets only to marry Quaid-e-Azam, Muhammad Ali Jinnah. Exactly eleven years later she was dead of an overdose of painkillers to treat her abdominal cancer. Quaid never married again and died a lonely man. Known as the nightingale of Bombay, Ruttie died on her 29th birthday on 20 February 1929.







*Marriage of Mohammad Ali Jinnah and Ruttanbai – An Extract from the Nikah Register.* This extract from the Nikah Register is in Persian language which was in vogue at that time. Photo by *Doc Kazi.

*



..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

A must watch for all Pakistanis and maybe Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................................................................................

...




.

.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LinuxNoob9

He was an awesome man


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Simla Conference 1945 *was the occasion when the road map of division of India was agreed with the British Raj.

There were only three claimants .

Jinnah for a Muslim homeland Pakistan.

Sardar Tara Singh (Seen on the side of Jinnah) for a Sikh Homeland Khalistan.

Nehru for a secular India and he was joined and supported by Khan Abdul Ghaffar Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nawabzada Liaquat Ali Khan signing his assent after having been sworn in as Pakistan’s first Prime Minister on August 15, 1947, in the presence of Quaid-e-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid at the Cecil Hotel, Shimla, in 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Ice sculptures*
F.S. Aijazuddin


EXACTLY a hundred years ago, a wedding took place in Bombay (now Mumbai). It was Spartan in its simplicity, covert in its execution, and dramatic in its audacity.

On April 18, 1918, a beautiful young socialite — the only daughter of wealthy Parsi parents — converted to Islam to marry the love of her life. The following day, again without telling her parents, she left their palatial home and with nothing more than an umbrella and her faithful dog, she walked to the house of an affluent Muslim lawyer, whose house on Mount Pleasant Hill stood yards away from her former home. After a small, very private ceremony witnessed by strangers but not their families, Ruttanbai Petit became Maryam Jinnah.

Their marriage, which lasted almost 11 years, more than defied convention at the time; it remained impervious to rational analysis. Biographers of the Jinnahs — from Hector Bolitho (1954) to Jaswant Singh (2009) — grappled with the conventional image of Ruttie — a beautiful, flighty, highly strung socialite still in her teens when she fell in love with a man 24 years her senior, and the lofty insularity of M.A. Jinnah — an established barrister with a flourishing practice, known for leading a rigorously disciplined life, in which human emotions had little place.

Since the Quaid’s death in 1948, despite the fact that we eschew statues in public places, we have petrified the Quaid into our national monument. He has been fabricated by his followers into a two-dimensional billboard. Had the British biographer James Pope-Hennessy met Mr Jinnah, he might have applied the same sharp description to him that he did after observing the Duchess of Windsor. “She is flat and angular,” Pope-Hennessy wrote, “and could have been designed for a mediaeval playing card.”

The love he nurtured for Ruttie was deep, sincere and sustained.

Ms Sheela Reddy’s painstaking study Mr & Mrs Jinnah: The Marriage that Shook India (2017), has finally provided a newer generation of Pakistanis with an almost tangible holograph, in which they are able to see both the Jinnahs in the round. Her biography, like every good piece of sculpture, extracts significant form from a solid mass.

Her research began with her discovery of a cache of letters written by Ruttie to her friend and confidante Padmaja, the daughter of the Congress freedom fighter and poetess Sarojini Naidu. Naidu had been one of his earliest admirers, lauding his “virile patriotism” and calling him in 1916 the “Ambassador of Hindu-Muslim Unity”.

It is clear Ruttie Jinnah never intended her private letters ever to be published. Had that been her aim, she might have been more circumspect in her outbursts. She wrote as she spoke, and she lived as she willed. She died on Feb 20, 1929, on her 29th birthday. One of her last letters to her husband contained this heartrending plaint: ‘Try and remember me beloved as the flower you plucked and not the flower you tread on.’

It must be admitted that by temperament, the Quaid was seen as an undemonstrative, often unfeeling man. How else can one explain his neglect of his bride on her first birthday after their marriage, or his forgetting their first wedding anniversary? Or the curt instruction he gave to his sister Miss Fatima Jinnah to vacate his house when his bride Ruttie moved in?

Yet, the love he nurtured for Ruttie was deep, sincere and sustained. His grief at her funeral in February 1929 was not simulated, nor was the remorse he expressed when he stopped at her grave before leaving Mumbai for the last time in August 1947. As a politician, Jinnah grew stronger after political defeats; as a man, he never recovered from the failure of his marriage.

Now, a hundred years later, a modern Pakistani political leader has made a third marriage which can be described also as Spartan, covert, dramatic. After weeks of needless speculation, the PTI has admitted that its leader — the 66-year-old Mr Imran Khan — has married his spiritual counsellor. She is a middle-aged lady whose husband obligingly divorced her so that she could marry Imran Khan. Apparently, she convinced him that their union would propel his political career into an upward trajectory. One wonders how future biographers and social historians will analyse this unusual union.

Mr Imran Khan’s detractors are having a field day mocking his latest attempt to find a suitable spouse. That is not fair. As an individual, he is entitled to his privacy. As a politician, though, his every move, his every statement, his every commitment will be under scrutiny. If there is disappointment at the manner in which his latest nuptials were conducted, it is because the public had expected him to demonstrate his ‘virile patriotism’ in a more discreet way.

Pakistan is already short of heroes. The few left are proving to be effigies sculpted in ice.

_The writer is an author._

www.fsaijazuddin.pk

_Published in Dawn, February 22nd, 2018_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The-Hack



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

_Rahmet-li _Jinnah is still an enigma....

Leaders who appear at the critical junctures of a nation - usually at their lowest points - are usually full of egoes!!! A tremendous level of individuality/personality engulfs them for they need that to steer the boat of their nation through tempests. And, it takes a heavy toll on their personal lives. After his divorce from Latife _Hanim, _ Kemal Pasha famously frowned - I have commanded over armies, but failed with a lady....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid inaugurating a film show in Karachi 1948
It is the last photograph of Quaid .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

April 1948; Quaid e Azam & Mohtarma Fatima Jinnah being received by Khawaja Nazimuddin at the aerodrome, Dacca, East Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

(Rare photo first time published) Quaid e Azam, Mohtarma Fatima Jinnah and General Sir Frank Walter Messervy in c.1947

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Quaid-i-Azam, Mohammad Ali Jinnah and G.M. Syed make their way in a triumphal procession to the Annual Session of the Muslim League in Karachi in December 1943.









The Quaid-i-Azam, in celebratory progression through Karachi in December 1938. At the front, next to the driver’s seat is his ADC, a young Mahmoud Haroon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Lahore Resolution, commonly known as the *Pakistan Resolution;* was a formal political statement adopted by the Muslim League on the occasion of its three-day general session on March 22–24, 1940..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

An iconic photo of Quaid-e-Azam smoking a cigarette in mid 1940’s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

June 3rd, 1947: The Partition agreement is being discussed among three parties.
Clockwise from left: Sardar Abdur Rab Nishtar, Baldev Singh, Acharya Kirpalani, Vallabhai Patel, Nehru, Mountbatten, Quaid and Liaquat Ali Khan. Lord Ismay is seated at the back.







1947: Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah's Last Press Conference at Delhi before leaving for new born Pakistan.








August 14, 1947: Governor of new born Pakistan Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah with Louis Mountbatten, Edwina Mountbatten and Fatima Jinnah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid Speech, July 1, 1948 when the State Bank of Pakistan was inaugurated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Begum Shahnawaz with Quaid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The first cabinet of Pakistani is formed on August 15, 1947 at Governor-General House, Karachi. Members include, from left to right, Mir Fazlur Rahman, Malik Ghulam Muhammad, Nawabzada Liaquat Ali Khan, Quaid-i-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah, I.I. Chundrigar, Sardar Abdur Rab Nishtar and Abdus Sattar Pirzada.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam M.A. Jinnah with Asghar Khan at PAF Academy Risalpur in 1947-48.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid e Azam and Fatima Jinnah arrive at Peshawar in 1948.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Muslim League Council Meeting in Bombay in the early 1940's. 

L to R : Sher-e-Bengal A.K. Fazlul Huq, Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah, Nawabzada Liaquat Ali Khan, Sir Sikandar Hayat Khan, Sardar Aurangzeb Khan, Amir Ahmed Khan and Raja Sahib Mehmoodabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Happy Father Day.
*


----------



## ghazi52

A Journey to London






When he arrived in London he rented a modest room in a hotel. He lived in different places before he moved into the house of Mrs. F. E. Page-Drake as a house-guest at 35 Russell Road in Kensington. This house now displays a blue and white ceramic oval saying that the ‘founder of Pakistan stayed here in 1895′.

Mrs. Page- Drake, a widow, took an instant liking to the impeccably dressed well-mannered young man. Her daughter however, had a more keen interest in the handsome Jinnah, who was of the same age of Jinnah. She hinted her intentions but did not get a favorable response. As Fatima reflects, “…he was not the flirtatious type and she could not break through his reserve.”

On March 30, 1895 Jinnah applied to Lincoln’s Inn Council for the alteration of his name the Books of Society from Mahomedalli Jinnahbhai to Mahomed Alli Jinnah, which he anglicized to M.A. Jinnah. This was granted to him in April 1895.

Though he found life in London dreary at first and was unable to accept the cold winters and gray skies, he soon adjusted to those surroundings, quite the opposite of what he was accustomed to in India.







After joining Lincoln’s Inn in June 1893, he developed further interest in politics. He thought the world of politics was ‘glamorous’ and often went to the House of Commons and marveled at the speeches he heard there. Although his father was furious when he learnt of Jinnah’s change in plan regarding his career, there was little he could do to alter what his son had made his mind up for. At that point in life Jinnah was totally alone in his decisions, with no moral support from his father or any help from Sir Frederick. He was left with his chosen course of action without a pillar of support to fall back upon. It would not be the only time in his life when he would be isolated in a difficult position. But without hesitation he set off on his chosen task and managed to succeed


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah and Altaf Husain, Editor Dawn Delhi, outside Quaid’s residence in Delhi, on June 3, 1947

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah and Nawabzada Liaquat Ali Khan consult on national policy in the early days of Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah addresses a mammoth rally at #Lahore’s University Stadium on October 30, 1947.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah and Nawabzada Liaquat Ali Khan with the staff of Dawn Delhi.


----------



## ghazi52

People gathered from all over the Pakistan to pay their last respects to Quaid-e-Azam, Muhammad Ali Jinnah. 11 September 1948, Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SecularNationalist

*“Few individuals significantly alter the course of history. Fewer still modify the map of the world. Hardly anyone can be credited with creating a nation-state. Mohammad Ali Jinnah did all three.”*

― Stanley Wolpert, Jinnah of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

ghazi52 said:


> People gathered from all over the Pakistan to pay their last respects to Quaid-e-Azam, Muhammad Ali Jinnah. 11 September 1948, Karachi.







"Who dare speak for Jinnah’s Pakistan today?"​
_- Fahd Hussein, September 9th, 2018_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid speaks at a civic reception held in his honour by the Karachi Municipal Corporation (KMC) at the KMC headquarters on August 25, 1947. Mayor Hakeem Muhammad Ahsan is seen on the right, while Nawabzada Liaquat Ali Khan and Sir Ghulam Hussain Hidayatullah are on the left, sitting In front of camera Nawab Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan V Abbasi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid inaugurating a Film Show in Karachi, mid 1948. Probably the last photo of him on record. May he rest in jannat ul firdous.
His sister Fatima jinnah by his side & Rana Liaquat Ali khan, the other person unknown.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah, way to Viceregal Lodge, Shimla in 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Quaid-e-Azam, in celebratory procession through Karachi in December 1938.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Quaid’s speech on industrialisation 1947
L to R : Mr. Fakhruddin Valika, The founder of Pakistan Quaid e Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah and Fatima Jinnah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alikazmi007

Great Collection. Keep 'em coming please!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam, Nawabzada Liaqaut Ali Khan, Sir Shah Nawaz Mamdot and Saidullah Khan of Umerzai Charsadda at Pakistan Resolution Session March 23, 1940 Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Major avenue in New York's Brooklyn borough named after Jinnah




*

NEW YORK CITY: A busy avenue in New York’s Brooklyn borough has been named after Quaid-e-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah.

The Pakistani-American Youth Organisation (PAYO) announced the decision on the occasion of the founding father’s birthday on December 25.

The change was implemented through a resolution and will affect a designated part of the Coney Island avenue where the Pak-American community is concentrated, said PAYO President Waqil Ahmed.

The resolution, tabled by a city council member Jumaane Williams from Brooklyn, was adopted by a majority vote. “We are delighted over the council’s decision, which meets our long-standing demand,” said Ahmed.

It is a gift to the Pakistani-American community here as well as to the people of Pakistan, he added.

He elaborated that PAYO members had worked for years for official recognition of the Pakistani community as the area around Coney Island Avenue is informally known as ‘Little Pakistan’.

“We are overjoyed that our efforts succeeded,” he said, explaining the strenuous procedures PAYO members had to undergo.

An official ceremony marking the inauguration of ‘Mohammad Ali Jinnah Way’ is expected next month.


----------



## ghazi52

1940s: A true determination brings the desired results!








1947: "An Official Meeting - Simplicity with Dignity" -


----------



## ghazi52

Time to chill out, Quaid on holiday in Shimla.... 







Quaid-e-Azam putting the medal round the neck of young Geoffrey Douglas Langlands


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid with Hazara football team in Quetta 1946.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid e Azam & Mohtarma Fatima Jinnah at a civic reception in Lahore in 1947 .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

1947

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fatima Khan0007

Horus said:


> View attachment 116027
> 
> 
> I love this picture.
> 
> View attachment 116029


this is what we call personality


----------



## ghazi52

First day at office....1947

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

An advice to officers in 1948 












Quaid-i-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah with Sir Sikandar Hayat Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

My message to you all is of hope, courage, and confidence.
Muhammad Ali Jinnah .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam putting the medal round the neck of young Geoffrey Douglas Langlands

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

23rd March ; Happy Pakistan Day

Quaid-e-Azam with Nawab Shahnawaz Khan Mamdot at Lahore’s Minto Park 1940


----------



## bsruzm

From Ankara:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid on holiday in Shimla


----------



## ghazi52

Founder address to public meeting in 1940's

Well, gentlemen, I do not wish to take up any more of your time and thank you again for the honour you have done to me. I shall always be guided by the principles of justice and fair-play without any, as is put in the political language, prejudice or ill-will, in other words partiality or favouritism. My guiding principle will be justice and complete impartiality, and I am sure that with your support and cooperation, I can look forward to Pakistan becoming one of the greatest Nations of the world.

(ADDRESS OF THE FOUNDER OF PAKISTAN QUAID-E-AZAM MUHAMMAD ALI JINNAH
ON 11TH AUGUST, 1947 TO 1ST CONSTITUENT ASSEMBLY)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam taking the salute at the police parade Dhaka, East Pakistan in March 1948...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

AIML Leaders, 1938

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*1947 [Rare Photo of the Day]: Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah (sitting on ground) during a party in Quetta, Balochistan.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*1913: *Application to join All India Muslim League by Muhammad Ali Jinnah - Founder of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*1920-30s: *Founder Muhammad Ali Jinnah with his Mother-in-Law Lady Dinshaw Petit


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

August 14th 1947 Rare Photo The motorcade of Quaid e Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah along with Lord Mountbatten passing through the streets Karachi :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*THE FIFTH BEST DRESSED LEADER OF ALL TIME IS MUHAMMAD ALI JINNAH*

Muhammad Ali Jinnah known as the Father of Pakistan was a true fashionista at heart owning more than 200 perfectly tailored suits.

One of the main reasons why Muhammad Ali Jinnah is considered to be one of the most well-dressed men in history has to do with the fact that he was a huge supporter and wearer of the well-tailored suit. Never one to sit back and wear whatever came through the door, Jinnah purportedly owned a collection of over 200 tailored suits, and would wear a different piece each day. As a result, Jinnah’s outfits were always unique; he rarely appeared wearing the same thing more than once. In a time when poverty ran rampant, Jinnah was one of the few the was able to partake in the wondrous ways of fashion. Congratulations to Muhammad Ali Jinnah for being voted the Fifth Best Dressed World Leader of all-time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rasengan

@ghazi52: This is a wonderful thread, thank you for posting these pictures. No one can deny Quaid-e-Azam had class and style.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Rasengan said:


> @ghazi52: No one can deny Quaid-e-Azam had class and style.



True.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1939: Mr. M. A. Jinnah hold the car door for Mr. M. K. Gandhi (A Rarely seen Photo) 
M. K. Gandhi enters his car with Muhammad Ali Jinnah, enroute to the Viceroy's Palace in Delhi. They conferred with the viceroy regarding India's demand for dominion status in return for support of Britain's War against Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

March 12, 1941: Quaid-i-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah with the students of Aligarh Muslim University. AMU 

Mr Jinnah mobilised the students to campaign for the Muslim League in elections that were due shortly. The University served a major role during the Pakistan Movement and Dawn was an effective tool to keep it galvanised.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid e Azam & Mohtarma Fatima Jinnah in Shimla in 1940's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hareeb

ائد اعظم محمد علی جناح کی وفات سے چند مھینے پہلے کی نایاب وڈیو جب زیارت کے باغ میں چہل قدمی کرتےخوش مزاجی میں گھوم رہے ہیں۔




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

1930s: Founder of Nation - Muhammad Ali Jinnah - Attending a Phone Call

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah and Miss Fatima Jinnah at Gulistan-e-Fatima, Bagh-e-Jinnah Lahore c. 1947

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

1940

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

One of rare pic of Quaid-e-Azam, presentation of Colours to 2nd Battalion, 15th Punjab Regiment, by Mohammad Ali Jinnah, April 1948
Courtesy : National Army Museum

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

1940

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

11th September ; Death anniversary of Baba-e-Qaum Qauid-e-Azam, Muhammad Ali Jinnah







May Allah swt grant him the highest place in Jannah.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

1950

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-i-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah with the students of Aligarh Muslim University on March 12, 1941.



The Quaid-i-Azam was fond of students. He loved them immensely. He always exhorted them to study hard. “Without education”, he said, “all is darkness. Seek the light of Education”. In particular, he was most attached to the Aligarh Muslim students. He used to visit the Aligarh University as often as he could. In fact, in his will, he left the entire residue of his property worth crores of rupees to be shared by the Aligarh University, Sind Madressah and Islamia College, Peshawar.

On one occasion at Aligarh after a hard day’s work of meeting people, addressing the students as he was sitting in a relaxed mood, he was told that one student, Mohammad Noman, was a very fine artist of mimicry. He could impersonate and talk or make a speech with all the mannerism of his subject. Quaid-i-Azam was told that this student could impersonate him to such a degree that if heard with closed eyes, Quaid-i-Azam will think that it was he himself who was speaking and he will think as if he himself was talking to Quaid-i-Azam.

Quaid-i-Azam sent for the student at once. The student asked for 10 minutes’ time to prepare himself. After 10 minutes the student turned up dressed in dark gray Sherwani, a Jinnah cap and a monocle, like Quaid-i-Azam. Of course, he could not look like Quaid-i-Azam, but the appearance on the whole was somewhat similar.

Then the student put on his monocle and addressed an imaginary audience. The voice, the words, the gestures, the look on his face and everything appeared like Quaid-i-Azam. In fact, if he had spoken behind a screen without being seen, the audience would have taken him to be Quaid-i-Azam speaking himself. Quaid-i-Azam was very much pleased with the performance. But when it was finished, the culmination came unexpectedly. Quaid-i-Azam took off his own cap and monocle and presented to the student, saying: “Now this will make it absolutely authentic.”

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

8.12.1959: 34th American President Dwight D. Eisenhower paying homage at the resting place of Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah poses with Tribal Maliks in Landi Kottal, 1948

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Epitome of Grace. *

Jinnah asking his tailor if the tailor could see him at 2:30. If that wouldn’t work, could the tailor inform the Governor General’s Secretary of a time that suited him.

The considerate assumption that the tailor’s time was as valuable as his. (Saad Gull)

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

ghazi52 said:


> *Epitome of Grace. *
> 
> Jinnah asking his tailor if the tailor could see him at 2:30. If that wouldn’t work, could the tailor inform the Governor General’s Secretary of a time that suited him.
> 
> The considerate assumption that the tailor’s time was as valuable as his. (Saad Gull)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*A rare portrait of young Mr Jinnah*

Mr Jinnah was absolutely on the top of the profession. Therefore, naturally many lawyers tried their best to be allowed to work with Mohammad Ali Jinnah but very few could be taken. Mr. Frank Mores, then Editor of Indian Express, once wrote: “Watch him in the court room as he argues his case. Few lawyers can command a more attentive audience. No man is more adroit in presenting his case. If to achieve the maximum result with minimum effort is the hallmark of artistry, Mr. Jinnah is an artist in his craft. He likes to get down to the bare bones of his brief in stating the essentials of his case. His manner is masterly. The drab court rooms acquire an atmosphere as he speaks. Juniors crane their necks forward to follow every movement of his tall well-groomed figure. Senior counsel listen closely, the judge is all attention; such was the great status of this top lawyer.”

Once a very close friend whose request Mr. Jinnah could not decline came with his son who had just returned from England as a full-fledged barrister. He said: “Jinnah, please take my son in your chamber and make him a good lawyer.”

“Of course, yes,” said Jinnah. “He is welcomed to work in my chambers. I will teach him all I can. But I cannot transmit my brilliance to him”. Then slowly he added: “He must make his own brilliance.” This went into the heart of the young barrister and he worked so hard on the briefs and the law that one day he too became a great lawyer, but nowhere near the height of Mr. Jinnah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

"Failure Is A Word Unknown To Me"
Quaid-e-Azam M.A. Jinnah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The first Eid after independence was celebrated on 18th August 1947.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

A true leader who worked hard and at the end left everything to the nation with a message on importance of education 

There nation went backwards with mullah taking over and ignorance prevalence hope IK may change it as for first time education is been given due share 

Can you imagine any of these goons, mr 10 % and so called sharifs leaving anything except making it for sons and daughters and nice and family

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

1948 Quetta Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

june 3, 1947

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Jinnah: the man, the myth and the vision*

Dr Muhammad Reza Kazimi
December 25, 2019







As a man Jinnah was forthcoming, as a lawyer, he was prudent. — Dawn archives
MOHAMMAD Ali Jinnah was the ﬁrst political leader to protest against the Salt Tax, calling it “iniquitous, unheard of in any other country”. [B.R. Nanda, Road to Pakistan: The Life and Times of Mohammad Ali Jinnah, New Delhi, Routledge, 2010, p.6] Mohammad Ali Jinnah was the legislator who tabled the resolution calling upon tenders for the Government of India to be opened in India in rupees, rather than in England, in pounds as had been the practice. [Stanley Wolpert, Jinnah of Pakistan, Karachi, Oxford University Press, 1989, p.81] Mohammad Ali Jinnah was the Muslim who questioned the representative status of the Simla Deputation in 1906. [Ian Bryant Wells, Ambassador of Hindu-Muslim Unity, New Delhi, Permanent Black, 2005, p. 27] Yet it was the same Mohammad Ali Jinnah who brought about the partition of India.

We need closer acquaintance with the man to understand how his approach changed over the years.

The man: The one personality trait of Jinnah that has been most commented upon, is his pride. H. V. Hodson, Louise Fischer and John Kenneth Galbraith attribute the creation of Pakistan to Jinnah’s pride. Is it true? Jinnah was a Khoja, most of whom were Anglicised, never spoke their mother tongue in public and never wore their religion on their sleeves. What separated Jinnah from his political contemporaries were his class traits, not individual traits.

In 1925, Jinnah openly said that "he had learnt politics at the feet of Sir Surinder Nath Bannerji". [Legislative Assembly Debates, March 1925, Vol. V, Part III, p.2478] Can anyone imagine Mahatma Gandhi, Pandit Nehru or Sardar Patel speaking with such humility?

Later, while recalling his years in the wilderness, Jinnah had said: "I was considered a plague and shunned. But I thrust myself, and forced my way through and went from place to place uninvited and unwanted. But now, the position had changed." [S.W. Jinnah of Pakistan, p.239]

A man who was proud would die before risking humiliation, much less admit it. As a man Jinnah was forthcoming, as a lawyer, he was prudent. While ﬁghting for the lives of millions, he could not rely on expressions of goodwill. He wanted everything written, signed, sealed and delivered. That is why Sardar Vallabhai Patel said that Jinnah was an impossible person to work with.

A closer look at the life of Jinnah reveals how and why his approach changed over the years and why he proposed the Two-Nation Theory that was not his original position at all.

The myth: This exasperation was rather curious. Jinnah was a close friend of Vittalbhai Patel, the Sardar’s brother, and also a very close friend of Motilal Nehru, Pandit Nehru’s father. If there was a psychological factor to the partition of India, it was Jawaharlal Nehru’s aversion to his father. [Michael Brecher, Nehru A Political Biography, Oxford University Press, 1959, p. 40 and Judith Brown, Nehru A Political Life, New Delhi, Oxford University Press, 2003, p.46] Jawaharlal Nehru disliked Jinnah, the friend of his real father, Motilal Nehru, but the rival of his political Bapu.

This was played out at the Nagpur 1920 Congress Session. It was Motilal Nehru who had primed Jinnah to oppose Gandhi’s Non-Cooperation Resolution. Since the Non-Cooperation Movement was bound up with the Khilafat Movement, Maulana Shaukat Ali was incensed at Jinnah’s stand. A Muslim majority had been contrived at in Nagpur, and it was a Muslim majority that had shouted down Jinnah there. [Kanji Dwarka Das, India’ Fight for Freedom Bombay, Popular Prakashan, 1966, pp.286-287]

However, when the time came to vote, Jawaharlal Nehru "emotionally blackmailed" his father to side with Gandhi. [Sheela Reddy, Mr and Mrs Jinnah New Delhi, Penguin/Viking, 2017, p.235] Jawaharlal Nehru knew ﬁrsthand that it was his father who had set in motion Jinnah’s resignation from Congress, yet he never tired of writing and saying that Jinnah left Congress because he abhorred mass politics! If Jinnah abhorred mass politics, how was it that he led a public demonstration and procession against Lord Willingdon, then Governor of Bombay?

Paradoxically, had there been a Hindu majority at Nagpur, Jinnah would have prevailed. Gandhi prevailed because of a Muslim majority. Earlier that year, Mahatma Gandhi had clearly written: "I have been experimenting with myself and my friends by introducing religion into politics." [Young India, 12 May 1920]

The mission: The die was cast and with the induction of religion, it was no longer possible to keep the Two-Nation Theory out of consideration, especially since Mahatma Gandhi had preceded Jinnah in broadcasting it. After inspecting the Sabarmati camp of the Hindu Mahasabha, Gandhi wrote: “Every community is entitled, even bound to organise itself, if it is to live as a separate entity.” [Young India, 6 January 1929]

When the majority community organises separately, the minority community is automatically rendered separate. When Quaid-i-Azam said at Lahore that the "Hindus and Muslims belong to two different philosophies, social customs, literature...", he was not being original. Even at Lahore, he had buttressed his claim by quoting Lala Lajpat Rai. Was that the end of the matter? No, when Sarat Chandar Bose, Kiran Shankar Roy and Huseyn Shaheed Suhrawardy had drawn up a scheme for a united and sovereign Bengal in early 1947, Quaid-i-Azam and the Muslim League had agreed. However, Pandit Nehru told Sir Eric Mieville that "there was no chance of Hindus there agreeing to put themselves under permanent Muslim domination". [ S.M. Burke & Salim Al-Din Quraishi, The British Raj in India , Karachi, Oxford University Press, 1995, p.513]

Approached from the other end, it is still the Two-Nation Theory. The British Prime Minister Clement Atlee had hoped till June 2, 1947, that Bengal would opt to be a separate country. [_Dawn_ 28 December 2018, p.14] Thus it was the Two-Nation Theory of Nehru, not the Two-Nation Theory of Jinnah that was drowned in 1971.

But regardless of what Gandhi, Jinnah, Nehru or anyone else said, the question is, was the Two-Nation Theory intrinsically valid? A theory does not validate experience; it is experience that validates theory. Had India and Pakistan emerged on the map as friendly neighbours, the Two-Nation Theory would have died a natural death. Such a course was preempted because Lord Mountbatten had told the Congress that Pakistan was not viable and would collapse within six months.

To ensure that outcome, As Field Marshal Sir Claude Auchinleck has testiﬁed [John Connell, Auchinleck, London, Cassell, 1959, pp. 920, 921], the India’s Cabinet was doing everything in its power to prevent the establishment of Pakistan on a ﬁrm basis. Had India not withheld the strategic and ﬁnancial assets of Pakistan, relations would have been based on cooperation.

Today, it is manifest that this hostility is based on Kashmir. The current plight of Kashmiris in their bitterest winter of discontent bears testimony to it. Here I agree with Pandit Nehru when he said that Kashmir was a symptom, not the disease. During the war of 1971, Kashmir was not the cause; yet this is what Anthony Mascarenhas reported: "Everyone I spoke to in Delhi — editors, businessmen, civil servants — said bluntly that 24 years was too long for India to be burdened with the problem of Pakistan." [_The Sunday Times_, London, 5 December 1971]

As for Kashmir, M. A. Jinnah said on May 29, 1944: “Whenever Pakistan comes into existence, we shall not force Kashmir to join it. It may like to stay outside and enjoy complete autonomy. We shall not stand in its way to do so.” [Mehrunnisa Ali (ed.) Jinnah on World Affairs, Pakistan Study Centre, University of Karachi, 2007, p.242] On the other hand, Congress was resolved that Pakistan be denied Kashmir. This is what caused the misfortune of this paradise. In the brief prepared for the Cabinet Delegation’s discussion with Jinnah it was proposed to offer him a sovereign Pakistan except perhaps Gurdaspur. [Penderel Moon (ed.) Wavell The Viceroy’s Journal, Karachi. OUP, 1974, p.245]

The Congress and their insiders in the government had calculated the strategic importance of Gurdaspur, a Muslim majority district. On June 14, 1947, Krishna Menon threatened Britain with dire consequences if Kashmir were allowed to go to Pakistan [Nicholas Mansergh et al. The Transfer of Power Papers, London, HMSO, 1982, Vol. XI, No. 201] despite Menon’s plea that Mountbatten destroy this letter, he preserved it. On June 17, 1947, V.P. Menon asked speciﬁ cally for Gurdaspur to be given to India. [The British Raj in India, p.587]

H. Christopher Beaumont, private secretary to Sir Cyril Radcliffe, confessed publicly that Radcliffe had altered the Boundary Award at the behest “of powers in New Delhi”. Since Gurdaspur had, despite a Muslim majority, been awarded to India, Radcliffe made another gift of Muslim majority districts of Ferozpur and Zira. [For details see Muhammad Reza Kazimi, "Clearing the Confusion" _Dawn_, 28 March 1992] Lord Mountbatten’s Publicity Ofﬁcer concocted the myth that Jinnah had nominated Radcliffe. [Alan Campbell-Johnson, Mission with Mountbatten, Second ed. London, Robert Hale, 1972, p.124] This is completely belied by. [The Transfer of Power Papers, 1982, Vol.XI,pp.532,533] Now contrast Jawaharlal Nehru’s stance on Kashmir in 1947 with Jinnah’s stance of 1944. The real reason behind Nehru explained calling Kashmir a symptom rather than the disease: “Kashmir is going to be a drain on our resources, but they are going to be a greater drain on Pakistan.” [Selected Works of Jawaharlal Nehru Series II, Orient Longmans, 1982-1994, pp.346,347]

True, with utmost devotion, dedication, honesty and sacriﬁce the earliest batch of civil servants, the regrouped armed forces, even petty clerks as Nehru termed one of the prime ministers of Pakistan, laboured day and night to save Pakistan from imminent collapse. Nevertheless, the two long term destabilising factors had and are still taking their toll. The ﬁrst being Nehru’s refusal to countenance the independence of Bengal, and the, second, his now revealed to be totally insincere promises of plebiscite in Kashmir. It is these two factors that have not only divided the country, but divided opinion across Pakistan. It is they that have led to the questioning of Jinnah’s vision.

Quaid-i-Azam’s vision for Pakistan: In 1944, in an interview to the _APA_ representative, Jinnah deﬁned Pakistan geographically. Politically, Pakistan would be a democracy. Economically, Jinnah hoped that major industries and services would be socialised. [Jamil-Ud-Din Ahmed(ed.) Speeches and Writings of Mr Jinnah, Lahore, Muhammad Ashraf, 1976, Vol. II, p,231] Now because India withheld the ﬁnancial assets of Pakistan, and Muslim plutocrats rushed to the rescue this programme could not be given effect to.

Lest readers rush to condemn the Quaid-i-Azam or this writer, let me explain that the term “Islamic Socialism” had been used by Mohammad Ali Jinnah in 1948 on one side and Syed Qutb Shaheed and Mustafa al-Sibayi on the other, in the same year. It was them who explained the term: ‘In Islamic Socialism, there would be no atheism of Communism and there would be no exploitation of Capitalism’. [John L. Esposito, Unholy War, Oxford University Press, 2002, p.57] The term was suppressed in the Ayub Khan era, which is why Ulama could anathemise it.

The geographical deﬁnition could not be obtained because of the Congress and British adamance over the Rajgopalachari Formula, which demanded division of the Punjab, Bengal and Assam. Still between the areas demarcated by Chakrawarti Rajgopalachari and Sir Cyril Radcliffe, there were substantial differences. As to democracy, we all know that it has had a patchy existence. All this does not detract from the fact that the Quaid-i-Azam set out clearly what he meant by Pakistan. There was no deception.

As for democracy, there is the Governor-Generalship issue. That the powers of the Governor-General should have been under the strict scope of the Indian Independence Act 1947 is true. Liaquat Ali Khan was leader of the All-India Muslim League bloc in the interim government and as such his appointment as the ﬁrst Prime Minister of Pakistan was only natural. That Jinnah had no intention of allowing Lord Mountbatten to become Governor-General of Pakistan, is also clear.

In the June 9, 1947, meeting of the AIML, "The Quaid said: 'I have ﬁnished my work. I am like a ﬁeld marshal who is no longer needed when his army has become victorious. His duties are then transferred to other citizens who are expected to take charge'…. At this point Maulana Hasrat Mohani rose and said in a loud voice: 'This is not possible. We reject your decision… Pakistan’s Governor-General can only be a man who has won Pakistan for the Muslims'." [Inam Aziz, Stop Press, Karachi, Oxford University Press, 2009, p.9]

When we understand that Quaid-i-Azam had not meant to nominate himself, then, other pieces fall in place.

He actually had the Nawab of Bhopal in mind. Thus his pride, which we discussed at the beginning of this paper, did not translate into accepting this ofﬁce himself.

In keeping with his deﬁnition of Pakistan, Jinnah’s speech made one year earlier, (1943) in Calcutta, makes sense. "There are millions of people who hardly get one meal a day. Is this civilisation? Is this the aim of Pakistan? If that is Pakistan I would not have it."

We must understand that religion was the basis of discrimination. India was divided because of the discrimination. How, then, would he allow discrimination on the basis of religion in Pakistan? Pakistan was not an island that had sprung up from the sea. It was a territory that had to be carved out from British India, and before the British left. Once they left, there would have been no Pakistan and we would be living under the same benign rule that the people of Kashmir are living under.

Pakistan was an inadequate solution to the communal problem of India? Who denies that? But at least we have a state. Whether you like it or not, a nuclear state. Look at the Middle East. Look at the boundaries of Israel in 1948, in 1956, in 1967 and in 1973. The people of Israel are a minority in the Middle East, but because of state power, they have been able to receive patronage and support. In British India, the Muslims were a minority. Let us, therefore, be thankful and pay tribute to the leader who achieved this.

_The writer has authored and edited books on M .A. Jinnah._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M.A. Jinnah and Fatima Jinnah with Aga family in Srinagar, Kashmir in 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

As time gets older Jinnah becomes younger.....

The sub-continent Muslims, who failed to understand him, are now subjected to the overwhelming subjugation under the Hindus!!!! And, that too on a permanent basis....

"Final Solution" is being initiated against the Indian Muslims, and BD will be the "Gas Chamber".... 

If this is not the vindication of Jinnah from the _Murad-i Ilahi _then what is?????

_Ruh-unuz shad olsun..._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Happy Birthday Quaid

R*are Portrait of Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah

“My message to you all is of hope, courage and confidence. Let us mobilize all our resources in a systematic and organized way and tackle the grave issues that confront us with grim determination and discipline worthy of a great nation.”
"Our Great Quaid" —

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

c. 1920s: A Rare Portrait of Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah as the leader of Independent Party in the Legislative Assembly











c. 1910-20s: "A Different Look" - A Rare Portrait Photo of Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah - The Father of Nation - Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

c. 1944: Quaid-i-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah at Sialkot* Convention*

Held in Sialkot city in May 1944, this convention was attended by Quaid-i-Azam, Liaquat Ali Khan, Khawaja Nazimuddin, Sardar Abdur Rab Nishtar, Sardar Shaukat Hayat Khan, Mian Mumtaz Daultana, Maulvi Tamizuddin Khan and Nawab Iftikhar Hussain Khan of Mamdot amongst other Muslim League luminaries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...

c. 1946: A classic photo of Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah, with Mirza Javed Baig (grandfather of the contributor), and Mr. & Mrs. Campbell
Contributed by: Farheen Aapa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Jinnah barely sixteen sailed for London in the midst of winter. When he was saying goodbye to his mother her eyes were heavy with tears. He told her not to cry and said that he will return a great man from England and not only she and the family but the whole country will be proud of him. This was the last time he saw his mother, for she, like his wife, died during his three and a half year stay in England.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1948: Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah last official Visit and Address at Command & Staff College Quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam M.A. Jinnah in a meeting at the Chief Court Karachi in 1940's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SD 10

Retired Troll said:


>


oh man! if only he could have lived a bit longer, If only. Cried after watching this. How would I face him on the judgement day!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1942: An iconic style captured! Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1930s: Quaid with his daughter, Liaquat Ali Khan and Begum Ra'ana Liaquat Ali Khan during trip to Kashmir .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam M.A. Jinnah in Patna, Muslim League Session 1938.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid & Mohtarma Fatima Jinnah with Army Officers in 1948

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

23 March, 1940


----------



## ghazi52

1940

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Jinnah tere paighaam me Jadoo tha Nirala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthfollower

why we are unable to color these historic photographs? We cant even do this little service and honor our father?
So young generation can relate to Jinnah a little better.
like here ww1 footage brought back to life


----------



## ghazi52

1947


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

After the birth of Pakistan, the supreme leader never appeared in public without wearing his trademark "Achkan".
Can be seen, the supreme leader's facial expressions have that aura of class. His dress, despite being the oldest of the three men, seems meticulously perfect. He was always very keen about his outfits and cigars and shoes. He used to spend lavishly on them before Pakistan came into existence.
Once he was offered magistracy of Bombay. The perks and benefits amounted to the tune of 1500 Rs per month. He refused, saying he wanted to earn 1500 Rs per day !


1940






.


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah in animated conversation with a group of students on the lawns of the University of Punjab, Lahore, on January 7, 1946.
Courtesy : Mr. F.E. Chaudhry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Talks with the Cabinet Mission 1946
with Lord Pethick-Lawrence and Mr A V Alexander


----------



## ghazi52

Four Stages of Jinnah’s Political Philosophy

.
​For many decades now, Quaid-i-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah’s vision of Pakistan has been a point of contention, yet also a great source of inspiration. A careful examination of his long distinguished public service, spanning some 44 years (1904-48), can aid in defining how he perceived the future of Pakistan.

The Quaid’s political philosophy evolved in four distinct yet continuous stages. In the first stage of his public life (1904-20), his political credo was influenced by three main factors:

19th century British liberalism, first encountered during his legal studies in England from 1892 to 1896; the metropolitan flavour and mercantile milieu of Mumbai where he worked as a successful and respected member of the legal community; his close professional and personal contact with the Parsis, who taught him how a small religious group could - with the help of an entrepreneurial spirit, hard work and social cohesion - defeat racial prejudice and communal discrimination.

These three formative experiences led the Quaid to join the Indian National Congress. Modelled after European liberal parties, the Congress was at that time planning to take India on the difficult road to self-government through constitutional means. The Quaid’s evident human and professional qualities made him an ideal candidate for a leadership role in the Congress. He became its spokesman for its representation on the reform of the India Council in May 1914. During those days, he advocated gradual progress, evolutionary democratic politics and, not to forget, strict constitutionalism. When the Congress began to move away from these liberal principles in 1920 and favoured revolution and extra-constitutional methods, the Quaid left the party without ever looking back.


Since 1897, he had also been active in Anjuman-i-Islam, Muslim Mumbai's most eminent political-religious body. In 1906, he did not support the notion for separate electorates, but before long he had changed his mind when he perceived that the demand for separate electorates had "the mandate of the community". In 1910, he became an elected member to the Imperial Council on a reserved Muslim seat. From that time on, the Quaid was in touch with Nadva, Aligarh and the All India Muslim League (AIML), and, he was selected by the League to advance a bill on `Waqf alal Aulad', a problem of profound importance to Muslims since the time of Syed Ahmad Khan. Though not yet a formal member of the League, the Quaid was nevertheless instrumental in committing it to the principles of self-government and Hindu-Muslim unity for the following three years, thus aligning the AIML with the Congress in terms of their now mutual objectives.

The Quaid joined the League as an official member in October 1913 and was nominated as its President in 1916. He used his uncontested position of strength to further collaboration between the Congress and the League. Their goal was to find common solutions to problems confronting the country. A result of his hard work was the Congress-League Lucknow Pact of 1916, which put at least a temporary end to the controversial electorate issue and laid the foundation for an entente cordiale between Hindus and Muslims. Another promising development was that the Congress and League, for seven years (1915-21), held their annual sessions at the same time and at the same place. As can be clearly deduced from the preceding actions of the Quaid, he was a firm believer in a united Indian nationhood which would permit Hindus and Muslims alike to share power. He was convinced that only Hindu-Muslim cooperation could achieve the goal of a free and powerful India. He was also persuaded that the Muslims had to concentrate their forces in a reinvigorated Muslim League. However, during 1920-1937, in the second stage of his political life, the Quaid became more and more concerned with the continued growth of Hindu extremism and separatism.

The period after 1937, the beginning of the third stage, marked a significant shift in the Quaid’s strategy for the independence of the Indian subcontinent. Muslims now identified him with the concept of their need for reinforcing their sense of community with a sense of power. Increasingly he was seen as the symbol of a Muslim national consensus, which also furnishes an explanation of why and how he had turned into their Quaid-i-Azam and even before the launching of the Pakistan demand in March 1940.

However, despite his changed political discourse and platform, the Quaid still believed in democracy, but not in a westminster-style parliament, which in his eyes led to a permanent Hindu majority and a permanent Muslim minority.

He believed that in general terms minorities means a combination of things. It may be that a minority has a different religion from the other citizens of a country. Their language may be different, their race may be different, their culture may be different, and the combination of all these various elements - religion, culture, race, language, arts, music and so forth - makes the minority a separate entity in the state, and that separate entity as an entity wants safeguards.

Based on this assessment and definition of the minority status, the Quaid called Muslims a nation and emphasized their religious, cultural and linguistic differences. He called upon them "to live or to die as a nation". He even named the flag of the League "the flag of Islam", stating that it was not possible to "separate the Muslim League from Islam". The Quaid , who had a very low opinion of mass politics, now felt that he had to embrace this concept. He who had reprimanded Gandhi for bringing religion into the arena of daily politics was no longer opposed to using Islamic terms and principles in his own political discourse. He appealed now to the Muslim masses with words they knew from the Holy Quran. Before he had defined himself first as an Indian, now he stressed with great insistence his Muslim identity. Above all, he no longer aimed at Hindu-Muslim unity, but he preferred to work for a vigorous Muslim consensus.

The Quaid had, of course, a reason why he made Muslims and Islam the conspicuous centre of his political philosophy. For one thing, how else could the geographically scattered Muslims in the Indian subcontinent be imbued with a sense of being a nation, except through their common bonds with Islam? For another, since Pakistan was to be established in the Muslim majority provinces, why should the Muslims living in the minority provinces join in the fight for an independent state, except for their profound religious convictions and the future fate of Islam in India? Only Islam could link those Muslims in minority areas with those residing in the Muslim majority provinces. Therefore, in an address to the Gaya Muslim League Conference in January 1938, the Quaid used the following words to describe his own interpretation of what politics for Muslim should look like:

“When we say `This flag is the flag of Islam' they think we are introducing religion into politics - a fact of which we are proud. Islam gives us a complete code. It is not only religion but it contains laws, philosophy and politics. In fact, it contains everything that matters to a man from morning to night. When we talk of Islam we take it as all embracing word. We do not mean any ill. The foundation of our Islamic code is that we stand for liberty, equality and fraternity.”

Thus the Quaid wanted for the Muslims self-determination in a separate state, totally independent of Hindu influence. He was persuaded that Islam and Hinduism were not religions in the strict sense of the word, but were different and distinct social orders - and that they belonged to two separate religious philosophies. They were really two civilizations, easily distinguishable from each other. Two civilizations which derived their reason for existing from different sources of history with dissimilar epics, multifarious heroes and divergent episodes.

In this spirit, the Quaid forged his own definition of Muslim nationhood that could be considered as the most lucid and most cogently anchored in international law since the days of Sir Syed Ahmad Khan. He wrote to Gandhi on September 17,1944: "We are a nation with our distinctive culture and civilization, language and literature, art and architecture, names and nomenclature, sense of values and proportion, legal laws and moral code, customs and calendar, history and traditions, aptitude and ambitions; in short, we have our own distinctive outlook on life and of life.”

After independence and the birth of the state of Pakistan in 1947, which for us also marks the beginning of the fourth stage, the Quaid talked of securing "liberty, fraternity and equality as enjoined upon us by Islam." He wanted to build Pakistan on the "sure foundation of social justice and Islamic socialism which emphasized the equality and brotherhood of man.” He insisted on laying “the foundations of our democracy on the basis of true Islamic ideals and principles". He perceived Pakistan as a democratic state which served as a bulwark for Islam and where its citizens could live up to their tradition and add another chapter to their already glorious history. He understood that "if we take our inspiration and guidance from the Holy Quran, then the final victory I once again say, will be ours". So, the Quaid really aspired vigorously to develop Pakistan as a democratic Islamic state. His broadcast to the people of the United States (February 1948) documents in detail and with great care this aspiration:

“I do not know what the ultimate shape of this constitution is going to be, but I am sure it will be of a democratic type, embodying the essential principles of Islam. Today, they are as applicable in actual life as they were 1,300 years ago. Islam and its idealism have taught us democracy. It has taught equality of men, justice and fairplay to everybody. We are the inheritors of these glorious traditions and are fully alive to our responsibilities and obligations as framers of the future constitution of Pakistan. In any case Pakistan is not going to be a theocratic state - to be ruled by priests with a divine mission. We have many non Muslims - Hindus, Christians, and Parsis - but they are all Pakistanis. They will enjoy the same rights and privileges as any other citizen and will play their rightful part in the affairs of Pakistan.”

Since Islam endows men of common sense with ijtihad, the concept of theocratic rule is totally anathema to Muslims. Thus, it can be said without qualification that neither Iqbal, nor the Quaid, nor any of the independence leaders (including Maulana Shabbir Ahmad Usmani) stood for a theocratic state.

The Quaid, himself being a member of a minority group, knew that Muslim self-determination could not be built upon discrimination of other communities. Furthermore, Islam had always shown, in the past great tolerance for the convictions of other creeds, so the Quaid would have been the last person on earth to act in deed and spirit against his cherished religious and cultural heritage.

His August 11 Address underlines his great love of Islam, his profound feelings for national self-determination and his profound sense of justice for all, irrespective of their religious beliefs and racial origin.

In short, the Quaid did not want to live in a secular democracy, but in a sort of Islamic democracy, which, while retaining the institutional attributes of a democratic structure, was congruent with Muslim ethos, aspirations and code of morality. But with this caveat added:

“There should never be any discrimination against other communities on the basis of creed, colour and race.”

The Quaid’s frame of mind is beautifully reflected in this extract from his July 17, 1947 press conference.

The following question was asked of him: "Will Pakistan be a secular or theocratic state?

The Quaid’s answer was concise: "You are asking me a question that is absurd. I do not know what a theocratic state means.

A correspondent then interjected that a theocratic state was a state where only people of a particular religion, for example Muslims, could be full citizens and non-Muslims would be second-class citizens.

The Quaid replied: "Then it seems to me that what I have said is like throwing water on a duck's back. When you talk of democracy, I am afraid you have not studied Islam. We learned democracy 13 centuries ago.

Thus, the Quaid wanted an Islamic democracy imbued with the values of justice, equality and in total harmony with real progress and a "modernity" which would benefit the common citizen. When we talk about benefits, it is now fashionable to employ the jargon of social capital. But then what is so special about social capital that Islam did not offer centuries ago?

Whereas physical capital refers to physical objects and human capital refers to the properties of individuals, social capital refers to connections among individuals - social networks and the norms of reciprocity and trustworthiness that arise from them. In that sense social capital is closely related to what some have called "civic virtue." The difference is that "social capital" calls attention to the fact that civic virtue is most powerful when embedded in a network of reciprocal social relations. A society of many virtuous but isolated individuals is not necessarily rich in social capital.”

The World Bank in 1999 defined social capital as follows:

Social capital refers to the institutions, relationships, and norms that shape the quality and quantity of a society's social interactions... Social capital is not just the sum of the institutions which underpin a society - it is the glue that holds them together. Therefore, social capital consists of the stock of active connections among people: the trust, mutual understanding, and shared values and behaviours that bind the members of human networks and communities and make cooperative action possible.

The basic premise is thus that interaction enables people to build communities, to commit themselves to each other, and to knit the social fabric. A sense of belonging and the concrete experience of social networks (and the relationships of trust and tolerance that can be involved) can, it is argued, bring great benefits to people. Trust between individuals therefore becomes trust between strangers and trust of a broad fabric of social institutions; ultimately, this becomes a shared set of values, virtues, and expectations within society as a whole. Without this interaction, on the other hand, trust decays; at a certain point, this decay begins to manifest itself in serious social problems. There is considerable evidence that communities with a good `stock' of social capital are more likely to benefit from lower crime figures, better health, higher educational achievement, and better economic growth. There can also be a significant downside. Groups and organizations with high social capital have the means (and sometimes the motive) to work to exclude and subordinate others.

Because Islam informs Muslims how to treat with great love and respect other human beings, it is an excellent instrument to build trust and cooperation among different people. Islam is actually a blueprint for creating social capital among all the individuals involved. Even if the Quaid was not familiar with the term social capital, his notion of a democratic Islamic state embraced without reservation the ideals of social capital.

He knew that only a society whose members interact freely with each other in an environment of trust and cooperation could be a prosperous society. That is why he wanted to have a homeland for the Muslims which gave equal freedom to members of other religious beliefs. The Quaid had suffered from being excluded, and he did not want others to suffer the same fate. And he was experienced enough to perceive how the exclusion of minorities destroyed the overall wealth of a nation. He wanted an all inclusive society which was based on Islamic principles of tolerance, moderation and trust towards other communities which, of course, were permitted to practice different beliefs and were allowed to live according to their own religious convictions.

May be Muslims in earlier times did not understand what we mean today by social capital, but a great majority of them built large stocks of social capital during their lifetime. In giving a name to something like social capital one makes it easy to identify that entity. But it does not signify that it has not existed before. So the Quaid would have had no qualms in using the term social capital, because in his own life he trusted people and worked across communities. He was always attempting to make Pakistan into a better and more prosperous country.

Looking back in time, one can really state that Jinnah's life and work was to some extent centered around the notion of creating social capital, focused upon building in the tolerant and moderate setting of an Islamic democracy, a better and more prosperous Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam on women

“ It is women alone who can teach men how and when to wield the sword or pen when the occasion arises. You, young women, are more fortunate than your mothers are. You are being emancipated. I do not mean that you must copy the west. But I do mean that man must be made to understand that a woman is his equal and that women is his friend and comrade and they together can build up homes, families and nations."
For complete article visit: http://m-a-jinnah.blogspot.com/…/quaid-e-azam-on-women.html…

(In picture Quaid-e-Azam with Dehli Women's Muslim League members, 1947)


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam and The Tribals






*

Quaid-e-Azam is addressing Tribals*








*Quaid-e-Azam at the Afgan Border (1935)

*




*
Quaid-e-Azam receiving a rifle from a tribal chief


*




*

Quaid-e-Azam accepting a loaf of bread from tribesmen in Khyber Agency..


*




*


As a gesture of goodwill, tribal leaders presenting a goat to the Quaid


*




*
.

A newspaper report before the foundation of Pakistan when tribal delegation from Kurram fata meet Quaid e Azam in delihi.*





...........................................................................................................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clearly

What a precious thread! Keep posting (Y)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Develop a sound sense of discipline,Character,Initiative and a solid Academic Background.You must devote yourself whole-heartedly to your studies, for that is your first obligation to yourselves, your parents and to the State.You must learn to obey for only then you can learn to command. (Islamic College, Peshawar - 12th April, 1948)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Once, in April, 1945, the Quaid visited a school in Qalat, Balochistan, with his host, Khan of Qalat. As a little boy shook hands with him, the Quaid pointed towards the Khan of Qalat and asked this boy as to he was. The boy replied, “Our king”. Next Quaid-e-Azam inquired with the little boy about himself and asked whether the boy knew him. The boy answered, “you are our king’s guest”. Finally, the Quaid asked the boy to introduce himself. The boy said,” I am a Baloch”. At this point, the Quaid gestured towards the Khan of Qalat and earnestly requested him to tell children that they were first Muslims and later the rest of the identities. Click on the following link to read more.

http://m-a-jinnah.blogspot.com/…/03/quaid-of-young-nation.h…
(In this picture: Quaid-e-Azam with a group of Quetta students)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Jinnah to Quaid-e-Azam: Pakistan, Why?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

August 1947: Quaid-e-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah in his last Press Conference in Delhi before leaving for Pakistan.





Quaid-e-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah addressing a press conference in London, 1946

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

"A most accomplished lawyer, outstanding amongst Indian lawyers, and a fine constitutionalist." (Sir Stafford Cripps)

In this picture: Quaid-e-Azam shaking hands with Stafford Cripps at Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

June 3rd, 1947: The Partition agreement is being discussed among three parties.
Clockwise from left: Sardar Abdur Rab Nishtar, Baldev Singh, Acharya Kirpalani, Vallabhai Patel, Nehru, Mountbatten, Quaid and Liaquat Ali Khan. The butcher of Gurdaspur Lord Ismay is seated at the back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The search for Jinnah's vision of Pakistan*

Sixty-five years after the death of its founding father, Pakistanis are still searching for Mohammed Ali Jinnah's vision for the country - and a missing historical speech.

During much of its existence, Pakistanis have been encouraged to believe that Mr Jinnah created Pakistan in the name of Islam as a theocratic state.

Others have disagreed, arguing the founding father wanted a Muslim-majority but secular and progressive country.

The debate over the two competing and contradictory visions has intensified in recent years as the country reels from growing Islamic extremism and Taliban militancy.

At the heart of this debate are some public addresses of Mr Jinnah given around the time of the partition of India in 1947.

..............................................

The archives of state-owned broadcaster, Radio Pakistan, also contain cranky old audio recordings of most of those speeches, except for one: his address to the Constituent Assembly in the port city of Karachi on 11 August 1947, three days before the creation of Pakistan.

For liberals in Pakistan, it was a crucial speech in which Mr Jinnah spoke in the clearest possible terms of his dream that the country he was creating would be tolerant, inclusive and secular.

"You are free. You are free to go to your temples, you are free to go to your mosques or to any other place of worship in this state of Pakistan," Jinnah declared. "You may belong to any religion or caste or creed - that has nothing to do with the business of the state." ( By Shahzeb Jillani BBC News, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam with his body guards of MSF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

1937: The All India Muslim Students Federation (AIMSF) is formed as the student-wing of the All India Muslim League.


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam visit the Head Office of the City Muslim League,Kanpur,1941









Photograph during the All-India Muslim League Session at Lahore








Arrival in the city in March,1941

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

In 1910 Mr. Jinnah in the debate on the resolution on indentured labour for Natal said before the Viceroy of India Lord Minto:

“If I may say at the outset, it is a most painful question, a question which has raised the feeling of all classes in this country to the highest pitch of indignation and horror at the harsh and cruel treatment that is meted out to Indians in South Africa.”

Lord Minto interrupted and said: “I think that is rather too strong a word ‘cruelty’.

At this Mr. Jinnah retorted: “Well, my Lord, I should feel inclined to use much stronger language.”

Jinnah was applauded for his courageous stand, and the press displayed the incident in bold headlines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1944: Quaid-i-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah at Sialkot Convention Held in Sialkot city in May 1944, this convention was attended by Quaid-i-Azam, Liaquat Ali Khan, Khawaja Nazimuddin, Sardar Abdur Rab Nishtar, Sardar Shaukat Hayat Khan, Mian Mumtaz Daultana, Maulvi Tamizuddin Khan and Nawab Iftikhar Hussain Khan of Mamdot amongst other Muslim League luminaries — with Sana Choudhary, Habib U. K Niyazi, Quaid-e-Azam, Muhammad Ali Jinnah and Nelofer Jawed in Sialkot, Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blacklight

Rare photo of the founder of Pakistan, Muhammad Ali Jinnah, shaking hands with future Baloch leader, Nawab Akbar Bugti, in Quetta, in 1948.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam at tea party in his honour by Qazi Isa at his residence in Quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam with war correspondents, Bombay-1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

My dear Mr. Jinnah,

I know you are a busy man; but I do hope you won't mind my writing to you so often, as you are the only Muslim in India today to whom the community has a right to look up for safe guidance through the storm which is coming...”

- Sir Dr. Muhammad Iqbal, 21st June 1937.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Khaksars present a salute to the Founder #VintagePakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid e Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah and Allama Dr. Muhammad lqbal are undoubtedly the two most important and influential leaders of the 20th century. A rare picture of Allama Iqbal (centre) sitting alongside Quaid-e-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah at the Round Table Conference in London 1930’s

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

9th July 1967 ; Death anniversary of Mohtarma Fatima Jinnah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> As time gets older Jinnah becomes younger.....
> 
> The sub-continent Muslims, who failed to understand him, are now subjected to the overwhelming subjugation under the Hindus!!!! And, that too on a permanent basis....
> 
> "Final Solution" is being initiated against the Indian Muslims, and BD will be the "Gas Chamber"....
> 
> If this is not the vindication of Jinnah from the _Murad-i Ilahi _then what is?????
> 
> _Ruh-unuz shad olsun..._


You are suggesting Pakistan lose its soft power. Nope, this should be the future map of Pakistan and Thats what Jinnah wanted.





I always wondered about Appearance of this Great leader. Until i Read some where that he suffered from Tuberculosis for a Long time. But he always kept his smile and never abandoned trying for his newly established country, wonderful man.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

My dear Mr. Jinnah,







Quaid-e-Azam M.A. Jinnah in Patna, Muslim League Session 1938

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Māder-e Millat Fatima Jinnah (30 July 1893 – 9 July 1967) - This woman gave everything for #Pakistan, we must remember her sacrifices and honor her in every aspect of life. May Allah SWT bless her soul (Ameen).


1957

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Are there any colour photos of the Quaid by any chance? I mean original photography in colour not the later enhanced/hand-painted one's?


----------



## ghazi52

12th April 1948: Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah inspected a guard of honor presented by the U.O.T.C. when he addressed the students at the Islamia College ground - Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid e Azam at Islamia College Lahore in 1946.

Professor Syed Abdul Qadir (vice principal later principal Islamia college) is standing on the stage with the Quaid. The student receiving the award is former foreign minister Sartaj Aziz
Courtesy : Syed Ali Ehsan Shah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Talks with the Cabinet Mission 1946
with Lord Pethick-Lawrence and Mr A V Alexander

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam during his visit to Islamia College Lahore in 1946, sitting on the right side Vice principal Islamia college Professor Syed Abdul Qadir.

(Photo contributed by Mr. Syed Ali Ehsan great grandson of Professor Syed Abdul Qadir)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah's statue in York University, Toronto

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1946

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

It is a matter of the time of the establishment of Jinnah's visit that Dr. Colonel Elahi Bakhsh asked Fatima Jinnah: ' how to get your brother get to eat something, tell any food of his special choice. '

Fatima Jinnah told that in Bombay, there was a kitchen that used to prepare a few food that brothers used to eat them with great tendency, but after becoming pakistan that kitchen went somewhere. He remembered that he was lyallpur (current faisalabad) was about to live and said that perhaps he could find some of it

After listening to this, the doctor requested the government of Punjab to send a visit immediately by looking for this kitchen. Some way he got the kitchen and he was sent to visit immediately, but jinnah has nothing about his arrival. Told.

On the table of food, they expressed wonder while watching their desire and ate a lot of food. Jinnah asked who made this food today, so his sister told that the government of Punjab has made our Bombay Kitchen. Found and sent here and made food you like.

Jinnah asked sister who has raised this kitchen to find this kitchen and send it here. He said that this achievement has been done by the government of Punjab, no non has spent it. P ھ Rjnạḥ asked for a file related to the kitchen and on it It is written that ' it is not the work of any institution of any institution of Governor General's choice. The spending details should be prepared so that I can pay it with my pocket ' and then it happened.

Courtesy of aqeel abbas jafari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Mr Jinnah's Residence - Mount Pleasant Road, Malabar Hills, Bombay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1965: Miss Fatima Jinnah Challenges Ayub Khan during Pakistan Presidential Election Campaign.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Happy Eid al-Adha To All

Quaid-e-Azam M.A. Jinnah addressing to the people who gathered for Eid al-Fitr Prayer in Karachi on August 18, 1947

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid acknowledging the crowd on the historic session of the Muslim League at Lahore on March 23, 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah and Sir Shah Nawaz Khan Mamdot

Sir Shah Nawaz Mamdot was one of the principal hosts and played a pivotal role in organizing the historic session of the All-India Muslim League in March 1940 at Lahore and bore personally almost all its expenses.

He was the Chairman of the Reception Committee for the delegates from all over the country and presented before the delegates his historic Address of welcome which formed the basis of the Quaid's key note address at the very session.

He was deeply impressed by the ideals and personalities of Allama Iqbal and the Quaid-e-Azam and joined the All-India Muslim League in 1938 and became President of the Punjab Muslim League.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Photograph of Muslim League leaders March, 1940 at Lahore where the League adopted the ‘Lahore Resolution’ which in effect called for the establishment of Pakistan.

The photograph was taken at Al-Manzar, the residence of Mian Bashir Ahmad (sitting next to the Quaid ), here the Lahore Resolution was passed. The house was located on Mian Mohammed Shafi road. Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1948 - East Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1947

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1930's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ClickEZZ

DESERT FIGHTER said:


>


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1946: Miss Fatima Jinnah having a camel ride at Egyptian pyramids

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Quaid-i-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah's welcoming remarks to the first French Ambassador to Pakistan: “People of France and Pakistan are not strangers to one another”.

Presentation of Credentials by Ambassador M. Leon Marchal to Quaid-i-Azam in 1948 


*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1947

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam M.A. Jinnah in a meeting at the Chief Court #Karachi in 1940 .............................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=717649938315462

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1947: "An Official Meeting - Simplicity with Dignity" - Governor General of Pakistan Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah having conversation with Prime Minister Liaquat Ali Khan
Courtesy:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

September, 1948: Founder’s Companions Reciting Quran Near His Grave in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1910-20s: ...."A Different Look" - A Rare Portrait Photo of Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah -


----------



## ghazi52

1948: Quaid's Family members and other ladies offering Fateha


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

September 11, 1948: Funeral procession of the Nation's Father Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah


----------



## ghazi52

September 12, 1948: Allama Shabbir Ahmed Usmani at the Grave of Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah


----------



## ghazi52

1949: Khawaja Nazimuddin, Quaid-E-Millat-Liaquat Ali Khan, Mr. Yusuf A. Ismail and Mr. Hasami Raza at the Mazar of Quaid-E-Azam on the 1st Anniversary

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Muhammad Ali Jinnah, meeting with officers of 6th Bn, Frontier Force Rifles (Now 1st FF). 1948 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

“There are two powers in the world; one is the sword and the other is the pen. There is a great competition and rivalry between the two. There is a third power stronger than both, that of the women.”

― Muhammad Ali Jinnah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Mohammed Ali Jinnah and Liaquat Ali Khan in Karachi 1948. Dr. Atta Mohammad Shaikh (seated extreme left) with Sir Ghulam Hussain Hidayatullah,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1947 [Rare Photo of the Day]: Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah (sitting on ground) during a party in Quetta, Balochistan.

Quaid's Message:
"Islam expect every Muslim to do this duty, and if we realise our responsibility time will come soon when we shall justify ourselves worthy of a glorious past". (Muhammad Ali Jinnah)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

@ghazi52 You are a rare asset on PDF, thank you for sharing all the multimedia about Pakistan in different threads

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid e Azam addressing members of the then NWFP Assembly, Peshawar, 1948

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dr. Atta Mohammad Shaikh (seated extreme left) with Sir Ghulam Hussain Hidayatullah, Mohammed Ali Jinnah and Liaquat Ali Khan in Karachi 1948.


----------



## ghazi52

Mohammed Ali Jinnah with Azam Jah Bahadur, Prince of Berar


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid e Azam with Pir Amin ul Hasanat Manki Sharif, Arbab Noor Muhammad, Arbab Samin Jan and Sardar Abdur Neshtar in Delhi 1947


----------



## ghazi52

Yahya Kemal, the prominent Turkish poet and first Ambassador to Pakistan, submits his credentials to Quaid-i Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah (4 March 1948)

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1948

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-i-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah Greets Mr Hameed, Secretary To Sardar Najibullah Towwayana, A Member Of The Afghan Envoy to Pakistan, In Peshawar, North-West Frontier Province, December 1947.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*

Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah With Mohammad Abdul Latif, Pir Sahib Zakori Sharif At Dera Ismail khan In April 1948.*

Pir Sahib Zakori Sharif played a leading role in the 1945 NWFP Assembly elections and was instrumental in securing 17 seats for the Provincial Muslim League; himself returning from Lakki Marwat, Bannu District constituency.


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Aerodrome

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Few individuals significantly alter the course of history. Fewer still modify the map of the world. Hardly anyone can be credited with creating a nation-state. Mohammad Ali Jinnah did all three.
- Stanley Wolpert,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1947-8: A Rare photograph of Founder of #Paksitan Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah and his sister Miss Fatima Jinnah examining guns.

Photo sent by Mr. Kumail Ali Khan


----------



## ghazi52

Tribal Chief Malik Wali Khan Afridi Kukikhel Presenting 303 Rifle To The Father Of The Nation Quaid-e-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah During His Visit To Landi kotal In 1948.


----------



## ghazi52

*10 things Jinnah advocated for that still matter today*


From women's rights to protecting minorities, these issues are more important than ever.







On December 25, we celebrate Mohammad Ali Jinnah — leader, barrister, politician and the founder of Pakistan.

The Quaid served as the leader of All-India Muslim League from 1913 until Pakistan's independence on 14 August 1947, and later as Pakistan's first Governor-General until his death in 1948, shortly a year after the nation came into existence.

Even today, years after his passing, his words remain relevant — some even more so today than before.

On his 144th birth anniversary, we revisit his words of wisdom and hope they will inspire our readers to think and reflect.

*Freedom to practice religion*

“You are free; you are free to go to your temples. You are free to go to your mosques or to any other places of worship in this State of Pakistan. You may belong to any religion, caste or creed — that has nothing to do with the business of the state.”






*Women's rights*

"No nation can rise to the height of glory unless your women are side by side with you. We are victims of evil customs. It is a crime against humanity that our women are shut up within the four walls of the houses as prisoners. I do not mean that we should imitate the evils of the Western life.

"But let us try to raise the status of our women according to our own Islamic ideas and standards. There is no sanction any where for the deplorable conditions in which our women have to live. You should take your women along with you as comrades in every sphere of life, avoiding the corrupt practices of Western society."

*Protection of minorities*

"Minorities to whichever community they may belong, will be safeguarded. Their religion of faith or belief will be secure. There will be no interference of any kind will their freedom of worship.
They will have their protection with regard to their religion, faith, their life, and their culture. They will be, in all respects, the citizens of Pakistan without any distinction of caste or creed."








*Unity*

"I have no doubt that with unity, faith and discipline we will not only remain the fifth largest State in the world but will compare with any nation of the world….You must make up your mind now. We must sink individualism and petty jealousies and make up our minds to serve the people with honesty and faithfulness.
"We are passing through a period of fear, danger and menace. We must have faith, unity and discipline."


*Bridging sectarian divide*

"Let me warn you in the clearest terms of the dangers that still face Pakistan [...] What we want is not to talk about Bengali, Punjabi, Sindhi, Balochi, Pathan, and so on. They are, of course, units. But I ask you; have you forgotten the lesson that was taught to us thirteen hundred years ago?
"If I may point out, you are all outsiders here. Who were the original inhabitants of Bengal – not those who are now living here. So that is the use of saying, 'We are Bengalis, or Sindhis, or Pathans, or Punjabis'. No, we are Muslims."








*Freedom of speech and expression*

"I want you to keep your heads up as citizens of a free and independent sovereign State. Praise your government when it deserves.
"Citicise your government fearlessly when it deserves, but do not go on all the time attacking, indulging in destructive criticism, taking delight in running down the Ministry or the officials."


*Looking after the destitute*

"It is your sacred duty to look after the poor and help them. I would never have gone through the toil and suffering for the last ten years had I not felt our sacred duty towards them.
"We must secure for them better living conditions. It should not be our policy to make the rich richer, but that does not mean that we want to uproot things. We can quite consistently give all their due share."


*Safeguarding journalists*

"I say, protect the innocent, protect those journalists who are doing their duty and who are serving both the public and the government by criticising the government freely, independently, honestly which is an education for any government."








*Get rid of corruption*

"Corruption is a curse in India and amongst Muslims, especially the so-called educated and intelligentsia. Unfortunately, it is this class that it selfish and morally and intellectually corrupt. No doubt this disease is common, but amongst this particular class of Muslims it is rampant."


*Work honestly and be faithful*


"Work honestly and sincerely and be faithful and loyal to the Pakistan Government. I can assure you there is nothing greater in this world than your own conscience and, when you appear before God, you can say that you performed your duty with the highest sense of integrity, honesty and with loyalty and faithfulness."


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah Poses With Tribal Elders In Landi Kotal, Khyber Pass. Circa 1948.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-i-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah and Miss Fatima Jinnah enjoy high tea with the Amir of Bahawalpur, Nawab Sadiq Mohammad Khan Abbasi V, possibly at his retreat in Malir, on the outskirts of Karachi. Standing in a white suit, between the Amir and Mr Jinnah, is his son, the future Nawab. On the extreme left, behind Miss Jinnah, is Colonel Hashmi, ADC to the Amir.

Courtesy - Princess Yasmien Abbasi Archive London


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

c. 1910-20s: "A Different Look" - A Rare Portrait Photo of Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah - The Father of Nation

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah With Later Chief Of Air Staff Air Marshal Asghar Khan At PAF Academy Risalpur, Circa 1948.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

K.B. Arbab Ahmed Ali Jan Khan Receiving The Quiad-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah At Peshawar Airport As The First Pakhtoon Deputy Commissioner Peshawar And Political Agent Mohmands (Mohmand Agency) 1947 - 1948, During The First Two Years Of Pakistan.

Picture Courtesy - Haidar Arbab


----------



## ghazi52

Banquet in honour of Quaid-e-Azam & Miss Fatima Jinnah at the #Karachi Club on Thursday, 14th August 1947.
Courtesy : Zaheer Yaqoob Sardar









Seating chart of this banquet


----------



## ghazi52

The Quaid-e-Azam in conversation with Altaf Husain, the first editor of Dawn Karachi, who visited Mr Jinnah to wish him a happy birthday on December 25, 1947.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid Receiving credentials from H.E. Yahya Kemal Beyatlı the First Turkish Ambassador,
Date: March 4, 1948

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam is being driven to the Viceregal Lodge for talks in Simla in a carriage.
Date: 1946

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Malik Firoz Khan noon with Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah before the independence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid meeting some notables of Balochistan on Feb 1948

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Dewan S.P.Singh representative of the Christian community with Quaid-e-Azam & Miss Fatima Jinnah. Others are also visible along with B.L Rulya Ram in second row. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-i-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah Reviewing The Parade At PAF Academy, Risalpur, 13 April 1948.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1213709779044034

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-i-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah During His Visit To Bannu, April 1948.








In 1948 Lt. Col. Mohammed Yousuf was promoted to the rank of Brigadier and given command in Bannu. In April 1948 the Quaid, on his tour of the (then) North-West Frontier Province, visited the Dera Ismail Khan Guides Cavalry, And on April 16 he spent a day in Bannu. He was accompanied by Miss Fatima Jinnah. After lunch at a Battalion Mess, he came to Brigade House in the Fort in Bannu.

After tea, Mr. Jinnah addressed a large gathering from the ramparts. Colonel Sahibzada Khurshid (later Governor NWFP) was also in attendance. In the late afternoon the Quaid, with Miss Jinnah, flew to Peshawar to present colours to an Infantry Brigade, and to hold a large garden party at Government House. Brigadier Yousuf, later Lieutenant General, Ambassador to Australia in 1957 and twice High Commissioner to Great Britain (1959-63 and 1971-72), accompanied the Quaid on this visit to Bannu.


----------



## ghazi52

1950s: Smiling Face of Madar-e-Millat Mohtarma Fatima Jinnah








She emerged as a strong advocate of the two nation theory and a leading member of the All-India Muslim League. After the independence of Pakistan, she co-founded the Pakistan Women's Association which significantly played an integral role in the settlement of the migrants in the newly formed country.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Quaid meeting representatives of non-Muslims in D.I. Khan .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid i Azam on the grounds of his Hampstead home in the early 1930s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1910~20

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid e Azam Muhammad Ali Jinna with Fatima Jinnah and other friends in Bombay

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah Visit To Islamia College Peshawar In 1948. 







.

1925

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Nice picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Photos of Quaid-e-Azam-Muhammad Ali Jinnah Quaid arrives to inaugurate the First National Games Karachi April 1948:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Look the grip

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

In 1948 Lt. Col. Mohammed Yousuf was promoted to the rank of Brigadier and given command in Bannu. In April 1948 the Quaid, on his tour of the (then) NWFP, visited the D.I.K. Guides Cavalry, and on April 16 he spent a day in Bannu. He was accompanied by Miss Fatima Jinnah.

After lunch at a Battalion Mess, he came to Brigade House in the Fort in Bannu. After tea, Mr. Jinnah addressed a large gathering from the ramparts. Colonel Sahibzada Khurshid (later Governor NWFP) was also in attendance.

In the late afternoon the Quaid, with Miss Jinnah, flew to Peshawar to present colours to an Infantry Brigade, and to hold a large garden party at Government House.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid e Azam receiving a casket from Ardeshir Hormuzjee Mama, former Mayor & co-founder, Mama Parsi Girls High School Karachi on his visit to Parsi Colony on 3rd Feb 1948.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Call For Honesty

Gandhi always used to speak about his inner voice. He seemed to create an impression that there is something spiritual within him, which, in time of necessity, gives him guidance and he obeys it and calls it his inner voice. As a matter of fact Gandhi often changed his opinion and suddenly took the opposite stand. Quaid-i-Azam called it a somersault.

Once having committed himself to a certain point of view, he took a dramatically opposite stance. On the next day, Gandhi maintained that his inner voice dictated him to take the opposite view. Quaid-i-Azam lost his temper and shouted: “To hell with this Inner Voice. Why can’t he be honest and admit that he had made a mistake.”

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Banquet in honour of Quaid-e-Azam & Miss Fatima Jinnah at the #Karachi Club on Thursday, 14th August 1947

Courtesy : Zaheer Yaqoob Sardar


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam being greeted at RPAF Station Lahore by station commander J R Khan - circa end-1947.

[Picture Courtesy: DPR, PAF]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah & Miss Fatima Jinnah Visited RPAF Flying School At Risalpur On 13 April, 1948. He Was Received By Air Marshal Asghar Khan, Who Was Then Wing Commander And Officer Commanding Of The RPAF Flying Training School.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

One of Quaid-i-Azam's last signed letters addressed to M.A.H. Ispahani. 
You can see his signature was unusual and showed the weakness of his hand. 1st September 1948.
Letter reached Ispahani on 13th two days after Jinnah died.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

23rd March ; Happy Pakistan Day

Quaid-e-Azam with Nawab Shahnawaz Khan Mamdot at Lahore’s Minto Park 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A view of Quaid-i-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah’s funeral at the Exhibition Ground in Karachi.
Nawabzada Liaquat Ali Khan (center) is seen conferring with Maulana Shabbir Ahmed Usmani (in a white shalwar kameez), as he prepared to lead the funeral prayers.

Photo: The Press Information Department, Ministry of Information, Broadcasting & National Heritage, Islamabad (PID)

Date: 12 September 1948.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Khan Abdul Jabbar Khan (1882– 9 May 1958), popularly known as Dr. Khan Sahib, with Muhammad Ali Jinnah. He was the elder brother of Khan Abdul Ghafar Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid after a visit to Torkham border with the dignitaries of NWFP Province (KP).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Muhammad Ali Jinnah

The Only Great and True Leader, The Quaid, at Governor General's House, Karachi.
Date: Late 1947

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A rare pic.
The Quaid, at his desk as the First Governor-General of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.
Mr. Muhammad Ali Jinnah looking at News paper
A very rare picture of the Quaid.
Date: 1930

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-i-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah inaugurates the State Bank of Pakistan in Karachi on July 1, 1948. He is accompanied by Zahid Hussain, the first Governor of the State Bank.

“Think 100 times before you take a decision, But once that decision is taken, stand by it as one man.”
― Muhammad Ali Jinnah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1941

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The Quaid and Mohtarma Fatima Jinnah with an officer of the Governor Generals bodyguard, Karachi 1947 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1946.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mr. Jinnah...? 1912 is with mustache in the middle... and this is the occasion when Jinnah made an agreement between Congress and Muslim League,.. and Jinnah was a right hand of Gokhale at that time.... and father of Banne bhai also took important role in that truce.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Founder with Muslim ladies in Hyderabad Deccan, 1938


----------



## ghazi52

The Founder Quaid-e-Azam with Maulana Zafar Ali Khan in Badshahi Mosque..


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam M.A. Jinnah with the Ahmedabad Municipal Committee.
Date: 1941


----------



## ghazi52

The Working Committee of the All India Muslim League in meeting at the residence of Quaid-e-Azam. Mr Jinnah is in the presiding chair and Liaquat Ali Khan sitting on the left. Next--Sir Feroz Khan Noon, ---- Khawaja Nazimmudin,

Right lane, Qazi Essa, Sardar Aurangzeb Khan, ----
Source/credit: National Archives Islamabad.


----------



## ghazi52

...


----------



## ghazi52

Head of the All India Muslim League (AIML), Muhammad Ali Jinnah, speaking to party members in Lahore on March 23, 1940.

Jinnah was presiding a party session in which the AIML passed a resolution that demanded the creation of separate federations based on Muslim-majority regions in British India.

Jinnah resolved to achieve such an arrangement because, he explained, Muslims as a cultural and political polity were distinct from India’s Hindu majority.


----------



## ghazi52

Muhammed Ali Jinnah, president of the All India Muslim League, in the study of his home in New Delhi.
Courtesy: mailonline

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Quaid-i-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah and Mir Ahmad Yar Khan, the Khan of Kalat.*
Date: October 15, 1945
Courtesy: Khan of Kalat Family Archives


----------



## ghazi52

Mohammad Ali Jinnah and Fatima Jinnah being received at Quetta Railway Station. Qazi Esa visible behind them with karakuli cap. Mr Jinnah was to preside over a meeting of the Muslim Student Federation.
Date: July 1943


----------



## ghazi52

US historian Stanley Wolpert, in his 1984 book Jinnah of Pakistan, wrote: “Few individuals significantly alter the course of history, Fewer still modify the map of the world. Hardly anyone can be credited with creating a nation state. Muhammad Ali Jinnah did all three.”


----------



## ghazi52

Muhammad Ali Jinnah in the study of his house in New Delhi.
Date: July 9th, 1947. 


Great photo.
Elegant, charismatic and very stylish. Our leader of real substance..


What makes me to feel ashamed more whenever i see our Baba's pics is that he gave out his whole life and youth for us... look at the eyes & face.. and compare them with any other pic of his from his youth... and u can feel the stress from which he went through... but hats off to our Baba for what he has done for us... Love you Baba... and ashamed of what we have made out of it.... for which u had worked so hard...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

“If we want to make this great State of Pakistan happy and prosperous, we should wholly and solely concentrate on the well being of the people, and especially of the masses and poor.” ~ Jinnah.


----------



## ghazi52

Muhammad Ali Jinnah and Rattanbai (Ruttie) second wife .


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam receiving medical aid on way to office.


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam and Liaquat Ali Khan with the press people.
Cairo, Egypt.
Date: 1946


----------



## ghazi52

Mr. Jinnah with Liaquat Ali, Z A Suleri, Altaf Hussain and K H Khurshid, outside a London mosque
Date: 1946.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A rare photo of Muhammad Ali Jinnah (c. 1930) - definitely one that I have not come across until very recently!

Though old the photo may be, his legacy lives on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Here is the evidence from the Lincoln’s Inn archives that Jinnah resided in Glazbury Road, West Kensington in 1893.

This is a letter which he wrote to the faculty of Lincoln’s Inn requesting an exemption from their Latin exam. Evidently, even at a young age he was brilliant at making a strong case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

In 1938 a young student, who was among Jinnah’s followers, wished to go to England to complete his education. He told Mr. Jinnah that he had applied to the Hyderabad Government for a grant, so that he could fund his expenses to travel to London. To this, Mr. Jinnah said, “No – you must do it out of your own strength.”

Mr. Jinnah suggested that he should write a book on the history of The Muslim League and said, “Then you can educate yourself on the royalties from the book.” He worked with the young student, gave him all the papers that he needed and sat with him hour after hour until the book was finished.

The young student later recalled, “His patience with me was incredible.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mr. Jinnah photographed with a group of children.








There was once a time when college students called on him to seek his guidance. During the conversations, they were being critical of their elders.

Mr. Jinnah interrupted them with a question and asked, “How many of you have lamps on your bicycle?”

Only one student could say that he did.

Mr. Jinnah then quickly answered, “Do not criticise others when you yourselves have not yet learned to respect the sanctity of the law.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid e Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah Full figure sculpture in Fiberglass Ziarat Balochistan Pakistan Size, 7'x20'x5' feet .... Fakeero solanki 2021


----------



## ghazi52

The real grave of Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah.
Which is hidden from the eyes of the common people.







.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah and Hussain Shaheed Suhrawhardy in Calcutta.
Date: 1946.
Courtesy: Zakir ThAver

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alikazmi007

love this latest release, thanks for sharing these, some of these I'm seeing for the first time too

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Presentation of Colours to 2nd Battalion, 15th Punjab Regiment, by Mohammad Ali Jinnah, Peshawar,15 April, 1948

Jinnah, formerly leader of the All-Indian Muslim League, became Pakistan's first Governor General following independence in August 1947. India and Pakistan's independence also led to the division of the old British Indian Army and five of the six Punjab Regiments, including the 15th, were allocated to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mr. Imran Najeeb Butt shared a rare photo of the Quaid taken by his grandfather, Mr Abdul Rehman Butt, on the occasion of Lahore Resolution was passed.
Quaid-e-Azam can be seen here delivering the speech in Minto park Lahore to get the resolution approved.
Date: 23rd March 1940
Credit: Mr. Imran Najeeb Butt
Photographer: Abdul Rehman Butt


----------



## ghazi52

21 February 1948.
Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Wednesday Mood








Mr. Jinnah rocking his balmoral boots, made by John Lobb!








[FYI - I could be wrong about the shoe manufacturer. In Jinnah’s mausoleum there is a pair of his balmoral boots made by John Lobb. In Wazir Mansion, in Karachi, there is another pair of his balmoral boots which was made by Hellstern & Sons, Paris. I am assuming these ones are made by John Lobb because this photo was most likely taken in London, England].


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lt Col Biktiar Rana (later Lt. General) in consultation with the Quaid. 






This photo was taken just after partition when Quaid e Azam was invited for a visit to the 1st FF regiment in Peshawar


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-i-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah During His Visit To Bannu, April 1948.








In 1948 Lt. Col. Mohammed Yousuf was promoted to the rank of Brigadier and given command in Bannu. In April 1948 the Quaid, on his tour of the (then) North-West Frontier Province, visited the Dera Ismail Khan Guides Cavalry, And on April 16 he spent a day in Bannu. He was accompanied by Miss Fatima Jinnah. After lunch at a Battalion Mess, he came to Brigade House in the Fort in Bannu.

After tea, Mr. Jinnah addressed a large gathering from the ramparts. Colonel Sahibzada Khurshid (later Governor NWFP) was also in attendance. In the late afternoon the Quaid, with Miss Jinnah, flew to Peshawar to present colours to an Infantry Brigade, and to hold a large garden party at Government House. Brigadier Yousuf, later Lieutenant General, Ambassador to Australia in 1957 and twice High Commissioner to Great Britain (1959-63 and 1971-72), accompanied the Quaid on this visit to Bannu.


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-i-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah offering Eid prayers in the last rows.
Date 18 August 1947.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A poster showing the schedule of Muhammad Ali Jinnah’s arrival and reception in Lucknow. He was there to preside over a session of the All India Muslim League.
Date: 24 December 1916.
Courtesy: Askari Khan 









Young Mr. Jinnah with other Muslim leaders and followers in Lucknow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mr. Jinnah perhaps at a party and listening to Dinesh Nandini Dalmia, an Indian poet, and novelist of Hindi literature. She was the fifth wife of Ram Krishna Dalmia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mr. Muhammad Ali Jinnah (on chair center) and others at the time of the Lucknow Pact. Mr. Jinnah was the principal architect of the pact.
Date: 1916

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-i-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah and Miss Fatima Jinnah arrive at Paradise Cinema Karachi to watch a documentary movie.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan's 1st Chief Scout Muhammad Ali Jinnah. April 1948.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

With Army 1948

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-i-Azam-Muhammad-Ali-Jinnah-welcomed by Nawab-Mamdot in Lahore March-1940.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Happy Father’s Day *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore, 1946

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid e Azam holding press conference renouncing Indian Cabinet Plan and declaring intention to create Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.

Lahore, 1948

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Muhammad Ali Jinnah with the editorial staff of Dawn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid e Azam & Mohtarma Fatima Jinnah with Raja Ghazanfar Ali Khan.







Raja Ghazanfar Ali Khan (16 August 1895 – 17 April 1963) was born in Pind Dadan Khan. 
He was a leading member of the All India Muslim League and a trusted lieutenant of Muhammad Ali Jinnah. serving in the Interim Government of India of 1946 as a Member of the Central Legislative Assembly of India. After independence of Pakistan in 1947, he became the minister of Food, Agriculture and Health in the Government of Pakistan and finally a diplomat for Pakistan in many countries from 1948 to 1957.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam with Allama Muhammad Iqbal and Fatima Jinnah. Little boy is Dr Javed Iqbal standing by them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Khwaja Nazimuddin introduces the East Pakistan cabinet to Mr Jinnah in March 1948.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Naval cadets are seen leading the funeral cortege as thousands of people watched from the sidelines for a last farewell to their beloved Quaid. | Photo: The Press Information Department, Ministry of Information, Broadcasting & National Heritage, Islamabad (PID)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Miss Fatima Jinnah with Raja Ghazanfar Ali Khan then minister of Food, Agriculture and Health, Government of Pakistan.
Date: 1947

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mohtarma Fatima Jinnah coming down from a rooftop during her election campaign. Rasool Bus Talpur helping her at the ladder. Nawab Muzafar Hussain Khan of Hyderabad also visible behind her.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Death anniversary of Madr-i-Millat Fatima Jinnah.
(31 July 1893 – 9 July 1967)
"The way Ms. Jinnah stood beside her brother Quaid-i-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah during the entire freedom movement was a great example of perseverance and steadfastness."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fatima Jinnah giving an address during a fund-raising event for the Kashmir Liberation War, at Karachi 1948.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1951, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Muhammad Ali Jinnah with the editorial staff of Dawn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Guard of Honour being presented to the Quaid-e-Azam, Karachi 1947

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

At Eid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Eid prayer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Aga Khan paying respect , Karachi.. 12 Dec, 1948.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid E Azam Jinnah Ali Lyallpur (Faisalabad) Dhobi Ghat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manlion



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah At Sibi Airfield, Balochistan, February 1948.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

“If we want to make this great State of Pakistan happy & prosperous, we should wholly & solely concentrate on the well-being of the people, & especially of the masses & the poor.”

Quaid-e-Azam, Muhammad Ali Jinnah


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Attending a court hearing.


----------



## ghazi52

The All-India Muslim League Working Committee at the 1937 Lucknow session..


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid would always encourage and admire students. In this photo he is visiting Sindh madrassa tul Islam, Karachi in 1943.


----------



## ghazi52

Original grave of Father of the Nation.


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah addressing Government officials at Sibi on February 12th, 1948.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1948, Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1945, London

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1916 - Mr Jinnah (in front center, mustachioed) presiding over a joint meeting of Indian National Congress and All India Muslim League.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fatima Jinnah having a camel ride at Egyptian pyramids.
Year: 1946

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah with the Tribal Chief of the Chakma tribes of Chittagong.

Date: 1948

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sibi - Baluchistan
Muhammad Ali Jinnah Governor General of Pakistan, acknowledging the greetings of representatives of the Hindu Panchayat at Sibi, where he held Shahi Durbar, or Royal Durbar.
February 14, 1948

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sir Cripps Stafford escorts Muhammad Ali Jinnah to his car after a round of meeting.
Date: 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Quaid, at Governor General's House, Karachi in Late 1947..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah shakes hands with Sardar Abdur Rab Nishtar at Mauripur Airport Karachi upon his return from Quetta. To his left is Ch. Muhammad Ali later pm of Pakistan.

Date: 1948

Source: Dawn-white star archives Khc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Late 1947, Karachi.

Truly a hero. Defeated Brits and Congress to protect Muslim minority and yet was heartbroken to see India partitioned and millions killed in the mayhem created by British incompetence and indifference. Difficult to believe he was going through a personal health battle through all this in his ripe old age of 73 and had been given a mere six months by his physicians two years earlier in 1945. He was 5'10" tall and weighed under 100 around the time of this picture!


----------



## ghazi52

Governor-General M A Jinnah meeting KB Haji Arbab Ahmed Ali Jan Khan the first local Deputy Commissioner of Peshawar/Political Agent Mohmand after Independence. IG Police and Chief Secretary NWFP are standing prior to Haji Arbab Ahmad Ali.
Date: 1948


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah With Grandfather of Kalsoom Lakhani – who was in the civil service before and after the British Raj, was working in Shilong, in Assam, India, where Jinnah came and stayed for three days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam on a visit to Quetta. He looks too weak in this pic.
Date: 1948
Courtesy: Zahid Ghazi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A group photograph of Quaid-i-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah’s siblings. 







Front row, from left to right: Fatima Jinnah, Bunde Ali Jinnah and Shirin Jinnah; back row, from left to right: Ahmed Ali Jinnah, Maryam Jinnah and Rehmat Jinnah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

December 25, 1964

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahzad hanif

court marriage certificate is an important document that married couples must have in Karachi Pakistan. It serves as the legal proof of marriage between two people. People often debate whether or not to register their marriage in court. The Supreme Court of Pakistan, in 2006, made the registration of all marriages mandatory in the eyes of the law, making it an important testimony to prove your relationship with your spouse


----------



## SD 10

u-pun said:


> A degraded human who polarised society.A khatri by caste cunning and deceptive who eloped with a minor girl;created kaffirphobia/hinduphobia which is being propelled by pakistani army and government.Pakistan's whole history is about identifying and persecting kaffirs - be they shia,suffis,qadianis.


bloody buniya!!!


----------



## jawadkhan1221

Cake Shake Bakers provides wide-range of freshly made all bakery items like Cupcakes, brownies, dessert, cakes, cookies and cake buckets etc. We specialize in making custom cakes, so now you can have your favorite design cake.https://cakeshakebakers.com/


----------



## Maula Jatt

@MultaniGuy








Why Pakistan is a failed democracy vs India


lol, nice try, but your mathematics is quite pathetic. Muslims in a United South Asia would only make 25-33%, not your 40%. Even BBC reported that at the time of partition Muslims only made 25% of the British Raj population. You can youtube this. Pakistan has a population of 240 million India...



defence.pk













Then answering to the people who are saying that in 1901 Jinnah broke from the Ismaili Shia faith and became a Sunni when his sisters married Sunnis. But in 1918 Jinnah married to Rattanbai Petit/Maryam Jinnah; and in the Marriage Certificate Fiqh of Jinnah is clearly mentioned as SHIA ASNA ASHRI. How is this possible if he converted to Sunni in 1901 then married according to Shia faith in 1918? (Marraige certificate attached).




Karachi Administrator Syed Hashim Raza, who participated in the first funeral prayer, wrote in a letter addressed to Muhammad Wasi Khan and then in his autobiography 'Hamari Manzil' that 'I was present at the funeral prayer of Quaid-e-Azam which was conducted by Maulana Syed Anis Al Hasnain Rizvi by Shia way.

https://www.bbc.com/urdu/pakistan-54099423?at_custom3=BBC Urdu&at_custom2=facebook_page&at_custom1=[post type]&at_campaign=64&at_medium=custom7&at_custom4=4AD407CE-F3E4-11EA-8F27-368496E8478F

Yet when he died in 1948, it was necessary for his sister Miss Fatima Jinnah to declare him a Shia in order to inherit his property as per Jinnah’s will. (Sunni law partially rejects the will while Shia law does not.) She filed an affidavit, jointly signed with the Prime Minister of Pakistan, Liaquat Ali Khan, at the Sindh High Court, describing Jinnah as ‘Shia Khoja Mohamedan’ and praying that his will may be disposed of under Shia inheritance law. The court accepted the petition. But on 6 February 1968, after Miss Jinnah’s demise the previous year, her sister Shirin Bai, moved an application at the High Court claiming Miss Jinnah’s property under the Shia inheritance law on the ground that the deceased was a Shia. Hence both Sister & Wife claimed he was Shia.

Given the prestige of Miss Jinnah, she was allowed to dispose of all the property of her brother (as a Sunni she would have title to only one-half) and continued to do so till her death. After her death her sister Shirin Bai arrived in Karachi from Bombay, converted from Ismailism to Twelver Shiism, and laid claim to Jinnah’s property. It is at this point that the rest of Jinnah’s clan, still following the Ismaili faith, decided to challenge the authenticity of Jinnah’s Shia faith with no strong proves. Needless to say, the case is still pending in Karachi(not pending now, as some judge has said on basis of some Khalid Akhter after the demise of Fatima and Ms Jinnah was Sunni 🤐). But Miss Jinnah’s conduct showed that she was an observing Shia and took her brother’s conversion to Twelver Shiism seriously. Why had Jinnah converted? It develops that he did it on his secular principle of freedom of religion. According to court’s witness, Syed Sharifuddin Pirzada, Jinnah broke from the Ismaili faith in 1901 after his two sisters, Rehmat Bai and Maryam Bai, were married into Sunni Muslim families. It appears that this happened because the Ismaili community objected to these marriages. It also appears that the conversion to Isna-Ashari (Twelver) Shiism happened in Jinnah’s immediate family, and not in the families of his two paternal uncles, Walji and Nathoo.

The court proceedings bear evidence of the last rites observed by Miss Jinnah immediately after her brother’s death. Witness Syed Anisul Hasnain, a Shia scholar, deposed that he had arranged the ghusl (last bath) of Jinnah on the instructions of Miss Jinnah. He led his namaz-e janaza (funeral prayer) in a room of the Governor General’s House at which such Shia luminaries as Yusuf Haroon, Hashim Raza and Aftab Hatim Alavi were present, while Liaquat Ali Khan, a Sunni, waited outside the room. After the Shia ritual, the body was handed over to the state, and Maulana Shabbir Ahmad Usmani, a breakaway alim of the Deobandi school of thought who supported Jinnah’s Pakistan Movement but had recently apostatised the Shias, led his janaza (funeral) according to the Sunni ritual at the ground where a grand mausoleum was later constructed. Other witnesses confirmed that after the demise of Miss Fatima Jinnah, clam and panja (two Shia symbols) were discovered at Mohatta Palace, her residence.

Witnesses appearing at the Sindh High Court in 1968 to affirm Jinnah’s sect were Mr I.H. Ispahani, a family friend of Jinnah and his honorary secretary in 1936, and Mr Matloobul Hassan Syed, the Quaid’s private secretary from 1940 to 1944. Mr Ispahani revealed that Jinnah had himself told him in 1936 that he and his family had converted to Shiism after his return from England in 1894. He said that Jinnah had married Ruttie Bai, the daughter of a Parsi businessman according to the Shia ritual during which she was represented by a Shia scholar of Bombay, and Jinnah was represented by his Shia friend, Raja Sahib of Mahmudabad. (Raja Sahib was a close friend of Jinnah but differed completely from him in his belief. He was a devout follower of the Twelver Shia faith and ultimately chose to migrate from an independent India to Najaf in Iraq. His friendship with Jinnah has puzzled many. Apparently, the only bond they had was of the Shia faith.) He, however, conceded that Jinnah was opposed in the Bombay elections by a Shia Conference candidate. Ispahani was present when Miss Fatima Jinnah died in Karachi in 1967. He himself arranged the ghusl and janaza for her at Mohatta Palace according to the Shia ritual before handing over the body to the state. Her Sunni namaz-e janaza was held later at the Polo Ground, after which she was buried next to her brother at a spot chosen by Ispahani inside the mausoleum. Ritualistic Shia talgin (last advice to the deceased) was done after her body was lowered into the grave. (Jinnah had arranged for talgin for Ruttie Bai too when she died in 1929)

His proof of subscription to Shia Khoja Isna Ashri Jamaat is still present also




Last but not the least if you can visit Wazir Mansion (birthplace of Jinnah) you can see there is inside whole room for Imam Bargah, which is preserved since then and it is definitely not a Sunni thing. Not only this but how is this possible that whole time on Jinnah coffin Alam( a Shia symbol) flies and no one dare to remove it that why there is such thing on Sunni person coffin. (Alam is a thing which most Sunni hates.) Because they all knew that what was his faith.




And many other proofs are well known to people through all authentic Newspapers & Books internationally and nationally clearly says that JINNAH WAS SHIA









محمد علی جناح: معاملہ ایک روپیہ تنخواہ اور دو بار نمازِ جنارہ کا - BBC News اردو


بانی پاکستان محمد علی جناح کی وفات صرف 72 سال پرانا واقعہ ہے مگر اب بھی ان سے وابستہ کچھ واقعات ایسے ہیں جن کی تفصیلات واضح نہیں۔ وہ چاہے ان کی تنخواہ کا معاملہ ہو یا نمازِ جنازہ کا کسی سوانح عمری میں کوئی واقعہ ملتا ہے اور کسی سوانح عمری میں کچھ اور۔




www.bbc.com












Who was Jinnah, an Islamic cultural relativist or a brown sahib? | The Express Tribune


In the 80s General Ziaul Haq actively censored Jinnah’s photographs in suits, with dogs, and of him smoking cigars.




tribune.com.pk




https://web.archive.org/web/20111117111449/http://www.thefridaytimes.com/24122010/page27.shtml
http://thepartitionofindia.blogspot.com/2012/07/jinnahs-religion-1.html?m=1

I feel really bad even arguing about it- SERIOUSLY!, he did way too much for us to have these stupid arguments


----------



## MultaniGuy

Sainthood 101 said:


> @MultaniGuy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Pakistan is a failed democracy vs India
> 
> 
> I am starting to doubt you are Pakistani. Or you are detached from your Pakistani identity to such a large degree because you are living out of Pakistan. Did you even read what I said? I didn't endorse the view. I was speaking from a 3rd person perspective, how dense are you?
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then answering to the people who are saying that in 1901 Jinnah broke from the Ismaili Shia faith and became a Sunni when his sisters married Sunnis. But in 1918 Jinnah married to Rattanbai Petit/Maryam Jinnah; and in the Marriage Certificate Fiqh of Jinnah is clearly mentioned as SHIA ASNA ASHRI. How is this possible if he converted to Sunni in 1901 then married according to Shia faith in 1918? (Marraige certificate attached).
> View attachment 848544
> 
> Karachi Administrator Syed Hashim Raza, who participated in the first funeral prayer, wrote in a letter addressed to Muhammad Wasi Khan and then in his autobiography 'Hamari Manzil' that 'I was present at the funeral prayer of Quaid-e-Azam which was conducted by Maulana Syed Anis Al Hasnain Rizvi by Shia way.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/urdu/pakistan-54099423?at_custom3=BBC Urdu&at_custom2=facebook_page&at_custom1=[post type]&at_campaign=64&at_medium=custom7&at_custom4=4AD407CE-F3E4-11EA-8F27-368496E8478F
> 
> Yet when he died in 1948, it was necessary for his sister Miss Fatima Jinnah to declare him a Shia in order to inherit his property as per Jinnah’s will. (Sunni law partially rejects the will while Shia law does not.) She filed an affidavit, jointly signed with the Prime Minister of Pakistan, Liaquat Ali Khan, at the Sindh High Court, describing Jinnah as ‘Shia Khoja Mohamedan’ and praying that his will may be disposed of under Shia inheritance law. The court accepted the petition. But on 6 February 1968, after Miss Jinnah’s demise the previous year, her sister Shirin Bai, moved an application at the High Court claiming Miss Jinnah’s property under the Shia inheritance law on the ground that the deceased was a Shia. Hence both Sister & Wife claimed he was Shia.
> 
> Given the prestige of Miss Jinnah, she was allowed to dispose of all the property of her brother (as a Sunni she would have title to only one-half) and continued to do so till her death. After her death her sister Shirin Bai arrived in Karachi from Bombay, converted from Ismailism to Twelver Shiism, and laid claim to Jinnah’s property. It is at this point that the rest of Jinnah’s clan, still following the Ismaili faith, decided to challenge the authenticity of Jinnah’s Shia faith with no strong proves. Needless to say, the case is still pending in Karachi(not pending now, as some judge has said on basis of some Khalid Akhter after the demise of Fatima and Ms Jinnah was Sunni 🤐). But Miss Jinnah’s conduct showed that she was an observing Shia and took her brother’s conversion to Twelver Shiism seriously. Why had Jinnah converted? It develops that he did it on his secular principle of freedom of religion. According to court’s witness, Syed Sharifuddin Pirzada, Jinnah broke from the Ismaili faith in 1901 after his two sisters, Rehmat Bai and Maryam Bai, were married into Sunni Muslim families. It appears that this happened because the Ismaili community objected to these marriages. It also appears that the conversion to Isna-Ashari (Twelver) Shiism happened in Jinnah’s immediate family, and not in the families of his two paternal uncles, Walji and Nathoo.
> 
> The court proceedings bear evidence of the last rites observed by Miss Jinnah immediately after her brother’s death. Witness Syed Anisul Hasnain, a Shia scholar, deposed that he had arranged the ghusl (last bath) of Jinnah on the instructions of Miss Jinnah. He led his namaz-e janaza (funeral prayer) in a room of the Governor General’s House at which such Shia luminaries as Yusuf Haroon, Hashim Raza and Aftab Hatim Alavi were present, while Liaquat Ali Khan, a Sunni, waited outside the room. After the Shia ritual, the body was handed over to the state, and Maulana Shabbir Ahmad Usmani, a breakaway alim of the Deobandi school of thought who supported Jinnah’s Pakistan Movement but had recently apostatised the Shias, led his janaza (funeral) according to the Sunni ritual at the ground where a grand mausoleum was later constructed. Other witnesses confirmed that after the demise of Miss Fatima Jinnah, clam and panja (two Shia symbols) were discovered at Mohatta Palace, her residence.
> 
> Witnesses appearing at the Sindh High Court in 1968 to affirm Jinnah’s sect were Mr I.H. Ispahani, a family friend of Jinnah and his honorary secretary in 1936, and Mr Matloobul Hassan Syed, the Quaid’s private secretary from 1940 to 1944. Mr Ispahani revealed that Jinnah had himself told him in 1936 that he and his family had converted to Shiism after his return from England in 1894. He said that Jinnah had married Ruttie Bai, the daughter of a Parsi businessman according to the Shia ritual during which she was represented by a Shia scholar of Bombay, and Jinnah was represented by his Shia friend, Raja Sahib of Mahmudabad. (Raja Sahib was a close friend of Jinnah but differed completely from him in his belief. He was a devout follower of the Twelver Shia faith and ultimately chose to migrate from an independent India to Najaf in Iraq. His friendship with Jinnah has puzzled many. Apparently, the only bond they had was of the Shia faith.) He, however, conceded that Jinnah was opposed in the Bombay elections by a Shia Conference candidate. Ispahani was present when Miss Fatima Jinnah died in Karachi in 1967. He himself arranged the ghusl and janaza for her at Mohatta Palace according to the Shia ritual before handing over the body to the state. Her Sunni namaz-e janaza was held later at the Polo Ground, after which she was buried next to her brother at a spot chosen by Ispahani inside the mausoleum. Ritualistic Shia talgin (last advice to the deceased) was done after her body was lowered into the grave. (Jinnah had arranged for talgin for Ruttie Bai too when she died in 1929)
> 
> His proof of subscription to Shia Khoja Isna Ashri Jamaat is still present also
> View attachment 848545
> 
> Last but not the least if you can visit Wazir Mansion (birthplace of Jinnah) you can see there is inside whole room for Imam Bargah, which is preserved since then and it is definitely not a Sunni thing. Not only this but how is this possible that whole time on Jinnah coffin Alam( a Shia symbol) flies and no one dare to remove it that why there is such thing on Sunni person coffin. (Alam is a thing which most Sunni hates.) Because they all knew that what was his faith.
> View attachment 848546
> 
> And many other proofs are well known to people through all authentic Newspapers & Books internationally and nationally clearly says that JINNAH WAS SHIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> محمد علی جناح: معاملہ ایک روپیہ تنخواہ اور دو بار نمازِ جنارہ کا - BBC News اردو
> 
> 
> بانی پاکستان محمد علی جناح کی وفات صرف 72 سال پرانا واقعہ ہے مگر اب بھی ان سے وابستہ کچھ واقعات ایسے ہیں جن کی تفصیلات واضح نہیں۔ وہ چاہے ان کی تنخواہ کا معاملہ ہو یا نمازِ جنازہ کا کسی سوانح عمری میں کوئی واقعہ ملتا ہے اور کسی سوانح عمری میں کچھ اور۔
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who was Jinnah, an Islamic cultural relativist or a brown sahib? | The Express Tribune
> 
> 
> In the 80s General Ziaul Haq actively censored Jinnah’s photographs in suits, with dogs, and of him smoking cigars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tribune.com.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/20111117111449/http://www.thefridaytimes.com/24122010/page27.shtml
> http://thepartitionofindia.blogspot.com/2012/07/jinnahs-religion-1.html?m=1
> 
> I feel really bad even arguing about it- SERIOUSLY!, he did way too much for us to have these stupid arguments


I do not agree with you.
Personally when Jinnah's sisters married Sunnis in 1901, thats enough for me.

By the way, Ithna Ashari or the 12er Shia Muslims are also Muslims according to Sunni Muslims.

Being Shia does not make you "Non-Muslim."

Only those Shia Muslims who curse the companions of the Prophet Muhammad (saw) and say the Qur'an is corrupted are not Muslims.

We as Muslims believe the Qur'an is perfect.


----------

